# Itachi is a better shinobi than Hashirama



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

Link removed

Straight from the horse's mouth. 

Discuss.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

I nearly crapped my pants in that panel.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

FCUKING CANON

Right from the strongest shinobi of all time


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

That comment doesn't have anything to do with power.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy shit. I can smell shitstorm coming.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 13, 2013)

...Dear god.

Kishi just can't fucking resist can he? Hashirama doesn't even have a clue who Itachi *is.*


----------



## ed17 (Feb 13, 2013)

fuck yah I always know it


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

I think anyone would have praiseworthy comments for how Sasuke portrayed Itachi's sacrifice.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

kishimoto you never cease to amaze me,at this rate next chapter rikodou sennin will talk about how much itachi is stronger then him.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 13, 2013)

How's that for an "Itachi in this chapter?"


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Feb 13, 2013)

I laughed out loud when I read that panel.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

And people still think Itachi isn't a mary sue  and kishi's favorite


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol great way too take it out of context.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

And the 1st joins itachi long line of fanboys


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is officially your favorite shinobi's favorite shinobi.


Inb4wrongtranslation


----------



## NO (Feb 13, 2013)

Really? Hashirama wouldn't have made this mistake:


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi just keep getting hype.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

He's being modest but yeah. That's gonna cause a shit storm.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

Please tell me that Itachi-fans aren't going to make this about strength, or actually please tell me they are because that would be the funniest thing I have heard since Itachi can beat Glacticus lol. Hashirama was trying to be nice to Sasuke while also admiring Itachi's self sacrifice as an aspect that made him an admiral shinobi. He's also not the type to brag or assert himself as the greatest. Nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm sure if they heard the stories of other Shinobi's Hashiramaa would say the same thing as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 13, 2013)

I love the idea of Hashirama having a darker edge to him.


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Really? Hashirama wouldn't have made this mistake:



he made a bigger and worst mistake(madara).


----------



## Lazav (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi got rep from Madara and Hashirama. Just another footnote in The King's long list of hype.


----------



## dream (Feb 13, 2013)

Shodai definitely wasn't talking about power, he doesn't even know of Itachi's abilities as far as I remember.  The statement is more about the mindset of a shinobi.


----------



## Deana (Feb 13, 2013)

And here I thought he was just praising the fact that Itachi made a sacrifice (his family and clan) that he couldn't have ever had the will to make (for the good of the village).


----------



## CA182 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol prepare yourselves people.

Hurricane Itachi has just destroyed the building.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is so powerful his awesomeness leaks out from the after life and gets praise and worship.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

can't argue canon


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> That comment doesn't have anything to do with power.



I am a huge Itachi fan myself, but even I am hoping people won't intentionally try to give that line a new meaning. 

He was referring to being a shinobi in the moral aspect. Loyalty, honor, Will of Fire, etc...


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing has changed, your God is a just and humble one to praise even such filth as loluchiha, just like he was before when he could have wiped them off the map, but didn't.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

As soon as I read that panel I knew the Anti-Itachi folks were going to prepare to contain the flames of more Itachi hype.

This has to hurt some of you~


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Really? Hashirama wouldn't have made this mistake:



you sure?  because he did make this mistake


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangapanda.com/naruto/601/17


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

Of course I realize he wasn't talking about strength or what not, that statement was just too hilarious to not make a thread about it.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol guys I wonder how Hashi said it. 

"Itachi may be the fairest shinibi of them all young Sasuke..."

Olde english hashi is lolz.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Can't take a Uchiha being better than a Senju?

Read it and weep suckers! 

I'm not even an Itachi fan (sasuke fan through and through) but I sympathize with the Uchiha in general and you guys just hate the peeps for the most retarded reasons.

I will take absolutely pleasure in seeing the reactions and attempts to reason Hashirama's logic on that statement.

Shitstorm incoming soon. 

Of course us Uchiha fans know better as to what he meant when he made that statement but I don't doubt some or most us are going to troll the fck out of the haters this week for sure lulz.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 13, 2013)

It's almost as if Hashirama said "No way I'd kill *MY* family for the sake of the village. "


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

*No you didn't, Kishi... NO YOU FREAKING DIDN'T.*

Hashirama on Itachi: "He's a better shinobi than me"?

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

AHA.

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.   

I am now 100% convinced that Kishimoto is going out of his way to hype Itachi just to piss people off on purpose.

Seriously, what other fucking excuse is there? That is exactly the kind of thing I would do if I were writing a parody manga just to wank Itachi or troll people. Me, Nikushimi; Mr. "Itachi>Galactus."

Holy fuck.

Last week, with the whole "wisdom of a Hokage at age 7" thing, I was already cringing.

But this...

Don't get me wrong; as an Itachi fan, I'm absolutely delighted. But as a rational human being who has the capacity to understand things from other peoples' points of view, this was just mortifying. 

Too much, Kishi. Too much.


EDIT: Since there seems to be some...confusion, I will go ahead and clarify that no, I am not operating under the impression that Hashirama was talking about Itachi's strength. I didn't say that, so please don't take it upon yourself to say it for me. Given the context, he was clearly making a judgment of Itachi's character.


----------



## Vice (Feb 13, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Of course I realize he wasn't talking about strength or what not, that statement was just too hilarious to not make a thread about it.
> 
> Also posts like
> 
> ...



No, I realize what he was talking about. I'm just not going to bother fighting against the shitstorm that's coming.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

*itachi > hashirama*

confirmed

who's next on the list?


----------



## Immortal (Feb 13, 2013)

Laughing. My. Fucking. Ass. Off.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone check if Div is still alive. 

Yes, this is fun to take out of context.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

I think no one here actually thinks that Hashirama was referring to power anyway. Anyone who's not dumb enough would know that he intended to praise Itachi's character as a shinobi instead of his abilities.

But fuck yeah. The Itachi haters' tears are delicious.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> No, I realize what he was talking about. I'm just not going to bother fighting against the shitstorm that's coming.



That's probably for the best.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 13, 2013)

this thread was inevitable. lol'd irl when i saw that panel.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 13, 2013)

After 5 year old Itachi's "kage-level reasoning", I'm not surprised.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Please tell me that Itachi-fans aren't going to make this about strength, or actually please tell me they are because that would be the funniest thing I have heard since Itachi can beat Glacticus lol. Hashirama was trying to be nice to Sasuke while also admiring Itachi's self sacrifice as an aspect that made him an admiral shinobi. He's also not the type to brag or assert himself as the greatest. Nothing more and nothing less.



How dare you Turrin, logic isn't welcome here.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Shice said:


> It's almost as if Hashirama said "No way I'd kill *MY* family for the sake of the village. "



this


----------



## Vice (Feb 13, 2013)

Lazav said:


> Good riddance to a blithering idiot.
> 
> Itachi solos Vice in real life? Only a matter of time.



Who are you again?


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

CA182 said:


> ...Dear god.
> 
> Kishi just can't fucking resist can he? Hashirama doesn't even have a clue who Itachi *is.*


Exactly. *Sigh* Kishi, you retard.


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

So when do the mods start cleaning up these threads?


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> Fuck this manga. Officially done.




Bye. Don't come back.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Someone check if Div is still alive.
> 
> Yes, this is fun to take out of context.



Most definitely.

And the haters are gonna fall for it anyway.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

this is just getting so ridiculous to the point where it isn't even remotely funny.


----------



## Sete (Feb 13, 2013)

Morally a better ninja, not in fighting ability.
You people and your interpretation.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Dude, it can't be stopped.  The Gospel of Itachi is just beginning.

Itachi > Your Fav....forreal


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 13, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> this is just getting so ridiculous to the point where it isn't even remotely funny.



I beg to differ.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nothing to do with power.


----------



## Edo Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Please Hashirama just try to make sasuke happy, if they're talking about ninja like iruka I'm sure he would said the same thing

but I know this shit will happened when I read that page


----------



## Eric The Great (Feb 13, 2013)

SOOOO many rustled jimmies all over this forum.  It's fucking hilarious.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> I am now 100% convinced that Kishimoto is going out of his way to hype Itachi just to piss people off on purpose.



Taking Kubo lessons.


----------



## Btbgfel (Feb 13, 2013)

out of modesty and politeness, just like that


----------



## PDQ (Feb 13, 2013)

Turrin said:


> Hashirama was trying to be nice to Sasuke while also admiring Itachi's self sacrifice as an aspect that made him an admiral shinobi.





Solaris said:


> Shodai definitely wasn't talking about power, he doesn't even know of Itachi's abilities as far as I remember.  The statement is more about the mindset of a shinobi.


I think this is pretty much what he's saying:
This is what Hashirama considers the nature of a shinobi(which he passed down to Hiruzen and in turn Jiraiya):
Link removed
Link removed
A shinobi's talent is in their ability to never give up.

or as Naruto would say, a _shinobi_ is one who *endures*

So basically they were saying Itachi's self sacrifice shows he's the epitome of endurance.

Which should be pretty damn obvious given Hashirama's never seen Itachi actually fight that's the only thing he could mean based on all the information he's been told in the past 5 minutes(which is all he knows about the guy, having been dead for generations).


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

ba da ba ba baaaaaa


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, it's almost disgusting how much Kishimoto wanks the Uchiha's and Itachi.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

hashirama nvr met the guy and already knows itachi is superior

lololol



Jad said:


> So when do the mods start cleaning up these threads?



might as well tell kishi to erase his writing and do it differently


----------



## Jeαnne (Feb 13, 2013)

i was already predicting that itachi fans would have a ball this week with susanoo blocking bijuudama, when i read THIS in the chapter i was like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKK


i predict itachi haters rage quitting


----------



## Dark Red Z (Feb 13, 2013)

That's the way of true wankery.


----------



## Sferr (Feb 13, 2013)

The statement obviously wasn't about power but still the amount of hype Itachi is getting lately is just hilarious. Previous chapter it was said that he was as vise as hokage at age of 7, now he is a better shinobi than Hashirama, than what's next? Minato will admit next chapter he wished he was as handsome as Itachi?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 13, 2013)

Troll thread        .


----------



## Eric The Great (Feb 13, 2013)

Jad said:


> Yeah, it's almost disgusting how much Kishimoto wanks the Uchiha's and Itachi.



Forum is flooded with Madara fans.  Complains about Kishi's "wank" for Uchiha.  Seems legit.


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

No reason to be mad for Non-Itachi fans, its not like anyone will take this seriously unless they are trying to piss others off for jokes.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> Fuck this manga. Officially done.



This is what I was waiting for 

Anyone else gonna ragequit?


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

It amazes me that Itachi fans bait you guys _this hard_. Not even the most rabid Itachi fan thinks Hashirama wasn't simply being modest. Yet you guys bite every single time. Stop giving them food if you don't want to get trolled. Like, it's pretty damn sad. Not gonna lie.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

fuck u hashirama. next

oh forgot- there isnt any left


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

You would be right Niku if Kishimoto meant for the line to be interpreted the way Itachi-fans are trying to interpret it, but that's not the case at all. Hashirama was acknowledge the quality of Itachi's character, while not being prideful himself. Any other interpretation of the line is not what Kishi is going for here. 

Though I will say that I find it a bit trollish on Hashirama's part to praise Itachi for massacring his kinsmen while berating Tobirama for merely sequestering the Uchiha in a different part of the village. Hashirama seems as bipolar as Uchiha lol.

Edit: I also think there is a hidden meaning to Hashirama's statement, such as Hashirama's downfall being his unwillingness to choose the village over his clan, something Itachi was able to do. Hence his belief Itachi is a better shinobi, since he was able to make this tough decision where Hashirama failed to be able to. Which may very well tie into the answer to Sasuke's question.


----------



## vered (Feb 13, 2013)

Its a joke statement(more related to itachis actions for the village).but still its obvious that Itachi is kishis favorite character.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

I told you Itachi would be wanked in this chapter  

No one believed me


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

stop hating and start loving then kishi will stop trolling


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Wander what Hashiramaa would think of a Shinobi solely using Taijutsu and in the front lines fighting Madara and creates giant tigers from his man sweat by just wiggling his fingers


----------



## Lazav (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It amazes me that Itachi fans bait you guys _this hard_. Not even the most rabid Itachi fan thinks Hashirama wasn't simply being modest. Yet you guys bite every single time. Stop giving them food if you don't want to get trolled. Like, it's pretty damn sad. Not gonna lie.



Hashirama was being modest, but there was an element of truth to his statement that everyone could pick up on, fictional characters and fans both. Not one character in the manga went to such extreme self-sacrifice to protect the village as Itachi, and that is what Hashirama was referring to.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

This is amazing  
We won the war


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 13, 2013)

well that's that. only person left is rikudo sage to say something like "i hear your brother used a sword that can seal anything? he is incredible for inventing that seal"


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't' forget, "You really had a great brother Sasuke."


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, Kishi has spoken.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 13, 2013)

Sete said:


> Morally a better ninja, not in fighting ability.
> You people and your interpretation.



thats what i've been saying last chapter but no one listens.


----------



## Eric The Great (Feb 13, 2013)

Same retards keep posting in these same threads with sore asses.  The worst part is, they have NO clue they're being trolled so hard.  And the best part is, it's one of the funniest things to watch unfold.  So keep getting rustled, people.  We're all laughing at you.


----------



## Default (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Too much, Kishi. Too much.



It's never too much when it comes to itachiwank.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Well, Kishi has spoken.



again and again and again.


----------



## marco55656 (Feb 13, 2013)

He didn't mean in fighting ability, he meant in resolve and sacrifice.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It amazes me that Itachi fans bait you guys _this hard_. Not even the most rabid Itachi fan thinks Hashirama wasn't simply being modest. Yet you guys bite every single time. Stop giving them food if you don't want to get trolled. Like, it's pretty damn sad. Not gonna lie.



ace, you know i love you and your voice

but right now, just gtfo 

stop throwing the fools a bone. they obviously don't want it.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 13, 2013)

Can't argue with that cannon 
But hey, we already knew that.


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 13, 2013)

it's good to have kishi on our side lmao


----------



## falconzx (Feb 13, 2013)

I think he meant a better brother


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Context doesn't matter, it's fact. 

NF, deal with it.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 13, 2013)

Naruto is Ninja Jesus, but Itachi is even more Ninja Jesus.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

Soon this  
Will be on the home page on NF


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Jad said:


> Yeah, it's almost disgusting how much Kishimoto wanks the Uchiha's and Itachi.



If only Gai receives the same amount of wank from Kishi like he does with Itachi, I am sure you won't have any problem with it.


----------



## Turrin (Feb 13, 2013)

PDQ said:


> I think this is pretty much what he's saying:
> This is what Hashirama considers the nature of a shinobi(which he passed down to Hiruzen and in turn Jiraiya):
> _shinobi_ is one who *endures*
> _shinobi_ is one who *endures*
> ...


I would also like to add this:

I think there is a hidden meaning to Hashirama's statement, such as Hashirama's downfall being his unwillingness to choose the village over his clan, something Itachi was able to do. Hence his belief Itachi is a better shinobi, since he was able to make this tough decision where Hashirama failed to be able to. Which may very well tie into the answer to Sasuke's question.


----------



## Magician (Feb 13, 2013)

Of course you liked it Niku


----------



## Cybore (Feb 13, 2013)

dat hype. Canon too.

Just when you thought Itachi's last chapter's hype could not be topped, he gets rep by the god of shinobi himself.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It amazes me that Itachi fans bait you guys _this hard_. Not even the most rabid Itachi fan thinks Hashirama wasn't simply being modest. Yet you guys bite every single time. Stop giving them food if you don't want to get trolled. Like, it's pretty damn sad. Not gonna lie.



No let them beileve what they want. LOL


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh, Itachi is surely a better shinobi when it comes to sacrifice and such, than Hashirama.

Pure strength? No, not even.


----------



## chan (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Taking Kubo lessons.



haha you sir, deserve my rep


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Nate River said:


> If only Gai receives the same amount of wank from Kishi like he does with Itachi, I am sure you won't have any problem with it.



Can't say I wouldn't mind it


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi feat:
destroyed uchiha clan
hashirama's feat :
couldnt destroy uchiha clan
haharama told the truth


----------



## sladky (Feb 13, 2013)

Rikudou-sennin: "Itachi is a better shinobi than me".


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 13, 2013)

He said this because I don't think he could have killed his comrade in this situation.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi: oh hashirama..so you're a player? nice too meet u im the coach

*totsuka blitz*

/gg


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

just shows itachi was always right what he was doing, was a hero state by numerous people and would make a kickass hokage.


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

If Itachi didnt have the sharingan he looks like Hashirama? What can I say, birds with the same feathers are the same birds.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

*Itachi has one down, one more to go!!!!!!*

We just need a statement from Rikudou himself admitting inferiority to The King aka Your fav shinobi fav shinobi bka...THE GOAT

Itachi Jordan.

Itachi Ali.

Itachi Woods.

Itachi Ruth.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Vae said:


> Oh, Itachi is surely a better shinobi when it comes to sacrifice and such, than Hashirama.
> 
> Pure strength? No, not even.



 Hashirama SAID HE WAS A BETTER SHINBOI PERIOD!.

Let the fans try use damage control when he never said all of that.


----------



## Bender (Feb 13, 2013)

What's next? Itachi's bigger than life itself?


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

efmp1987 said:


> If Itachi didnt have the sharingan he looks like Hashirama? What can I say, birds with the same feathers are the same birds.



but one bird is better then the other brid


----------



## Immortal (Feb 13, 2013)

*Itachi solos = canon*

​


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

there can never be too much uchiha wank, my dear nikushimi


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't compare Muhammed Ali to Itachi. I wouldn't even do that to Gai or anyone else. Disrespecting a REAL LIFE legend >_>


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> this is just getting so ridiculous to the point where it isn't even remotely funny.



Actually that's not true.

It's hilarious.

Kishimoto has taken it so far beyond the boundary of what is acceptible that you almost _need_ to have a sense of humor in order to have a positive reaction. 



Sete said:


> Morally a better ninja, not in fighting ability.
> You people and your interpretation.



"Our interpretation"?

I never said Hashirama was talking about his fighting ability.



Eric The Great said:


> SOOOO many rustled jimmies all over this forum.  It's fucking hilarious.



I won't lie: even my jimmies were somewhat displaced after reading this chapter.



♠Ace♠ said:


> Taking Kubo lessons.



Naw, man.

Kishimoto is writing the fucking instruction manual for Kubo at this point.



Turrin said:


> You would be right Niku if Kishimoto meant for the line to be interpreted the way Itachi-fans are trying to interpret it, but that's not the case at all. Hashirama was acknowledge the quality of Itachi's character, while not being prideful himself. Any other interpretation of the line is not what Kishi is going for here.



You are the one who seems to be confused here, as I don't remember ever insinuating that Hashirama was talking about strength. Nor have I seen anyone (Itachi fan or otherwise) make that claim seriously.



Default said:


> It's never too much when it comes to itachiwank.







marco55656 said:


> He didn't mean in fighting ability, he meant in resolve and sacrifice.



Pretty sure everyone knows that.



KingBoo said:


> it's good to have kishi on our side lmao



It almost feels like cheating, though.



BDProductions34 said:


> Of course you liked it Niku


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi = Tobiirama.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama the God of Shinobi said it himself

Your brother was a better shinobi than myself.

Itachi never ceases to amaze


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sasuke: Itachi killed the Uchiha.
Hashirama: (_thinks: someone had the power to singlehandedly do that? OMGosh_) Itachi is better than me.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 13, 2013)

It's canon! 
Itachi solos 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Kishimoto: *


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Ofcourse hes a better shinobi, because Hashirama and people on his teir aren't Shinobi...they far beyond Shinobi...they are demi-gods


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi tried to ditch Sasuke even as an Edo.  What the fuck kind of abusive family life does Kishimoto have at home?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

No trolling intended there. 

I doubt that Kishimoto has the faintest idea that people take the series half a seriously as some do.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Not even the most rabid Itachi fan thinks Hashirama wasn't simply being modest.




You may perceive them as all being logical enough to know the difference, what you miss out on are the people who don't get it and actually believe it.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow..


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Jad said:


> Don't compare Muhammed Ali to Itachi. I wouldn't even do that to Gai or anyone else. Disrespecting a REAL LIFE legend >_>



It's the truth man.  He's officially the GOAT after Rikudou resses and submits to Itachi.


----------



## Quab (Feb 13, 2013)

It's Official:  Kishimoto is Itachi's biggest fan #1 !  Enough said


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone should just tell Kishi to revive Itachi already if his going to keep involving him in the story.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishimoto has been waiting years for this moment

I lol'd when I read this chapter


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

shibunari said:


> It's canon!
> Itachi solos
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah the problem is that your story doesn't satisfy my fantasy of itachi being nothing more then a mental, villan who a tree could solo. your portrayal of him doesn't make him inferior to my fav character so your a bad writer. You make him to plot relavent and your not allowed to do that and i'll just dismiss everything you say because who do you think you are kishi. You may be the aurther but your not allowed to give itachi any feats or hype above my fav ok.

KIshi your manga is no longer canon so my fanfic realm of hate is the canon and has been so since you intruduce itachi ok.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi solos... His ability as a ninja >>>>>>>>> Hashirama >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Minato.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 13, 2013)

Why are you so upset? We haven't seen Hashirama make any sort of sacrifices worthy of notice. Calling Itachi the better Shinobi for what he has gone through isn't unexpected at all.

If anything, Itachi might have been the best Shinobi to have ever lived that we know of, in terms of sacrifice, loyalty and such. He's also pretty high up there in power as well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Kishimoto has taken it so far beyond the boundary of what is acceptible that you almost _need_ to have a sense of humor in order to have a positive reaction.



Basically this.  I'm at the point where I take almost nothing about this manga even remotely seriously anymore.  I laughed so hard at the Itachi wank this chapter.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama given out that praise.... Madz you got competition SON


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll just go with the posts that said Itachi fans are smart enough to understand the meaning of Hashirama's statement and are mostly enjoying the opportunity to troll haters.


----------



## BroKage (Feb 13, 2013)

It's not as if the statement's about power. It literally can't be; Itachi was born after Hashirama died so he has no way of knowing how strong the guy was.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi's cum drop = rikudou sennin


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

PDQ said:


> You may perceive them as all being logical enough to know the difference, what you miss out on are the people who don't get it and actually believe it.



Believe what you will.

Continue thinking like that and fall for the trolls that will undoubtedly come.

Waste your time making long posts, when the Itachi fans already know the truth.

Its dudes like you that just give them more fuel to troll because your pride won't let you see the fun in it.

As someone who constantly plays a strategy based game, this is such big bait that anyone that doesn't see it has to be a literal jackass.

I find it hilarious, but if you don't want to waste your time, then I suggest don't fall for the troll threads because its clear that the itachi haters have lost the battle this week.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi already one paneled all characters long time ago


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 13, 2013)

I want to post in this topic .

Damn, that panel totally made me realize what will happen on the forums afterwards.


----------



## Toonz (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi suppose to be the main char not naruto


----------



## sladky (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like Minato is our only hope now.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

And people think that I am trolling whenever I say "Uchihas are the Lifeblood of the Naruto Manga" 

Eat your heart out, NF.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm handing too much rep out, can't even rep you T-Bag LOL


----------



## BoomerAang (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL.

Hashirama has never even met Itachi, and didn't know that he existed until Sasuke told him about him. He is obviously referring to Itachi's ideals and his actions as a "shinobi",

You folk aren't very bright if you think Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

PDQ said:


> You may perceive them as all being logical enough to know the difference, what you miss out on are the people who don't get it and actually believe it.



What's this damage control? 

Give it up man.


----------



## Ersa (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi will be revealed as the true main character and solo the Juubi 

Kishi's wank of Itachi is off the scale


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 13, 2013)

When kishi starts hyping up Itachi. Why can't his fans also have a bit fun?


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Context doesn't matter, it's fact.
> 
> NF, deal with it.



if they want to take context then........... remember that itachi is kishi's fav and he gave him an unnecessary page last week showing his "hokage" material at the age of 7 so this (joke) hype might be even..........   

i mean, come on NF


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is dead in body, but very well alive in everything else. Normally once a character dies, everything, is buried along with that character, to be never remembered again. Itachi is different


----------



## Rosi (Feb 13, 2013)

Ridiculous


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Nate River said:


> What's this damage control?
> 
> Give it up man.



They never will.


----------



## BoomerAang (Feb 13, 2013)

Quick copy and paste from the other thread:
*
LOL.

Hashirama has never even met Itachi, and didn't know that he existed until Sasuke told him about him. He is obviously referring to Itachi's ideals and his actions as a "shinobi",

You folk aren't very bright if you think Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability.*


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

ITACHI FANS REJOICE WITH ME BRETHEREN !!

WE WIN!!!


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Gai > Itachi > Hashiramaa

Hashiramaa said Itachi is a better Shinobi

Itachi ran away from Gai's combat skills. 
I win


----------



## sasutachi (Feb 13, 2013)

PDQ said:


> You may perceive them as all being logical enough to know the difference, what you miss out on are the people who don't get it and actually believe it.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Feb 13, 2013)

I ignored that line completely.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

Quab said:


> It's Official:  Kishimoto is Itachi's biggest fan #1 !  Enough said





No... That's supposed to be me!



Jad said:


> Someone should just tell Kishi to revive Itachi already if his going to keep involving him in the story.



See, you can sit there and joke about it, but the sad truth is that it is actually not so unlikely to happen. 



Vae said:


> Why are you so upset? We haven't seen Hashirama make any sort of sacrifices worthy of notice. Calling Itachi the better Shinobi for what he has gone through isn't unexpected at all.
> 
> If anything, Itachi might have been the best Shinobi to have ever lived that we know of, in terms of sacrifice, loyalty and such. He's also pretty high up there in power as well.



I'm not upset.

I just thought it was exceedingly-lofty praise for no apparent reason. It would be one thing if Hashirama had simply said Itachi was a great shinobi, but to say that Itachi was a BETTER shinobi than HIMSELF? There was...no need to take it that far. 



Shice said:


> It's not as if the statement's about power. It literally can't be; Itachi was born after Hashirama died so he has no way of knowing how strong the guy was.



No one said it was about power.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Even Hashi knows it 

of course not in power, Hashi>>>>>everyone 
but as a shinobi Itachi>>>>>>>>>>>everyone


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Last week, with the whole "wisdom of a Hokage at age 7" thing, I was already cringing.


Same. But I was laughing.
Kishi has been going out of his way to praise Itachi since he ended ET and Sasuke said he was perfect. 
I think that with the manga getting closer to the end, Kishi's trying to fit as much Itachi as he can in this chapters 
Well, he could write a spin-off with Itachi as the mc


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 13, 2013)

Saikyou said:


>


----------



## Rasendori (Feb 13, 2013)

He's obviously a humble guy. No big deal.


----------



## Jad (Feb 13, 2013)

Gai > Itachi > Hashiramaa

Hashiramaa said Itachi is a better Shinobi

Itachi ran away from Gai's combat skills. 
I win


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I'll just go with the posts that said Itachi fans are smart enough to understand the meaning of Hashirama's statement and are mostly enjoying the opportunity to troll haters.



pretty much


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Jad said:


> Gai > Itachi > Hashiramaa
> 
> Hashiramaa said Itachi is a better Shinobi
> 
> ...



Kakashi beat gai

itachi one shotted kakashi

 Hashiramaa said Itachi is a better Shinobi

so Itachi > Hashirama > kakashi > gai


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

BoomerAang said:


> LOL.
> 
> Hashirama has never even met Itachi, and didn't know that he existed until Sasuke told him about him. He is obviously referring to Itachi's ideals and his actions as a "shinobi",
> 
> You folk aren't very bright if you think Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability.



No one has even suggested that Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability except the handful of you nay-sayers who, curiously, all jumped to that conclusion for seemingly no other reason than to say that that's precisely what he did not do. 



I Am Anarchy said:


> I ignored that line completely.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 13, 2013)

4N said:


> Continue thinking like that and fall for the trolls that will undoubtedly come.
> 
> Waste your time making long posts, when the Itachi fans already know the truth.


It doesn't require long posts.  It only takes a second to rebut the obvious.  There's no need to respond to every single troll, but to at least address an inevitable point of misconception is a given.  I'd rather put in the one second to deal with that, than have the handful of people who do believe keep believing.  Trolls can keep trolling, they think far too much of themselves if they think they're the sole reason the topic is addressed.

Even if you don't think Hashirama was hyping Itachi, people will inevitably ask why he said that.  What does it mean?  Different people have different interpretations.  Some believe it's modesty, I think it's far more likely to be reflected in philosophy of shinobi which is a key theme of the manga.

And no, you alone cannot speak for all Itachi fans on this forum.  Not every one who's a fan thinks the exact way you think.  If a quarter of the US legitimately believes the Earth is 6000 years old, the naive can believe anything.  This doesn't apply only to Itachi, it applies to every belief system since the dawn of time.


----------



## BoomerAang (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL.

Hashirama has never even met Itachi, and didn't know that he existed until Sasuke told him about him. He is obviously referring to Itachi's ideals and his actions as a "shinobi",

You folk aren't very bright if you think Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability.

(Quick copy and paste)


----------



## Ersa (Feb 13, 2013)

What if Itachi actually was the Rikudo Sennin?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Same. But I was laughing.
> Kishi has been going out of his way to praise Itachi since he ended ET and Sasuke said he was perfect.
> I think that with the manga getting closer to the end, Kishi's trying to fit as much Itachi as he can in this chapters
> *Well, he could write a spin-off with Itachi as the mc*



And title it "Naruto."

Oh wait...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Feb 13, 2013)

solo king soloes


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Feb 13, 2013)

Buahahahahaha this is beautiful and is canon


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 13, 2013)

Eric The Great said:


> Same retards keep posting in these same threads with sore asses.  The worst part is, they have NO clue they're being trolled so hard.  And the best part is, it's one of the funniest things to watch unfold.  So keep getting rustled, people.  We're all laughing at you.



lol that's the best part of being an itachi fan. you can post a sentence or two, and it will make itachi's haters waste precious time typing many paragraphs that just mean 'i hate itachi, and i hate you"


----------



## Guiness (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> No one has even suggested that Hashirama was referring to Itachi's fighting ability *except the handful of you nay-sayers who, curiously, all jumped to that conclusion for seemingly no other reason than to say that that's precisely what he did not do.*



Let the fools drown in their ignorance.

Its very entertaining to watch.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Feb 13, 2013)

I think people are kinda going overboard. He has no context for Itachi's ability nor strength. He's reacting to Itachi's incredible sacrifice and dedication to the village. Hashirama can't possibly know enough about Itachi to seriously gauge as to whether or not he's stronger than him or not.

Hashirama was referring to the type of ninja and man that Itachi seems to be, not saying that he was, clear cut, a stronger shinobi than himself. That said, Itachi is someone who I believe would be worthy next to the likes of Hashirama. The truly definitive stuff this chapter is the fact that Hiruzen didn't actually fight both Hokage at their full power.


----------



## Timeshift (Feb 13, 2013)

A better shinobi isn't a stronger shinobi. Shinobi are about enduring, about sacrifice, and while Hashi might have been stronger than Itachi, it doesn't mean he'd have been willing to endure the sacrifices Itachi had to endure. That's what Hashi meant by that line, I believe.


----------



## Kenzo (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is future Rikudo Sennin


----------



## KingBoo (Feb 13, 2013)

would kishi even dare have rikudo compliment itachi somehow?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I think people are kinda going overboard. He has no context for Itachi's ability nor strength. He's reacting to Itachi's incredible sacrifice and dedication to the village. Hashirama can't possibly know enough about Itachi to seriously gauge as to whether or not he's stronger than him or not.
> 
> Hashirama was referring to the type of ninja and man that Itachi seems to be, not saying that he was, clear cut, a stronger shinobi than himself. That said, Itachi is someone who I believe would be worthy next to the likes of Hashirama. The truly definitive stuff this chapter is the fact that Hiruzen didn't actually fight both Hokage at their full power.



Dude, everyone knows that already. Even the most rabid Itachi fans.


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

> There was...no need to take it that far.



There is also no need for the people in this thread to be upset. :sanji


----------



## sladky (Feb 13, 2013)

*Confirmed: seven year old Itachi solos Hashirama*

It's the only conclusion we should make after hearing all this crap in the last two chapters.
Kishimoto. Kishimoto never changes.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

To ppl in denial and those celebrating here:

"Do you really think someone would do that?
Make up a story just to tell lies?"

I'll leave that thought with you.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Feb 13, 2013)

Do i need to wait to use that panel as sign? Is just pure gold.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

Luiz said:


> No trolling intended there.
> 
> I doubt that Kishimoto has the faintest idea that people take the series half a seriously as some do.



Extreme answer/example:
Well by telling a story, you are actually creating a culture and sending morals to the very children you are storytelling to.  Naruto is a shounen directed to young boys who are getting the message that if you dont like certain people valid or not (Jews, Gypsies, Native Americans, etc) you have every right to "protect your village" by KILLING THEM ALL.  It is just a story, but it forms the world of morals for children.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought it was established that Itachi was better than the kages in the previous chapter.

I am disappointed NF, do you want every kage to spell it out individually for you to realize the truth?


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

PDQ said:


> It doesn't require long posts.  It only takes a second to rebut the obvious.  There's no need to respond to every single troll, but to at least address an inevitable point of misconception is a given.  I'd rather put in the one second to deal with that, than have the handful of people who do believe keep believing.  Trolls can keep trolling, they think far too much of themselves if they think they're the sole reason the topic is addressed.
> 
> Even if you don't think Hashirama was hyping Itachi, people will inevitably ask why he said that.  What does it mean?  Different people have different interpretations.  Some believe it's modesty, I think it's far more likely to be reflected in philosophy of shinobi which is a key theme of the manga.
> 
> And no, you alone cannot speak for all Itachi fans on this forum.  Not every one who's a fan thinks the exact way you think.  If a quarter of the US legitimately believes the Earth is 6000 years old, the naive can believe anything.  This doesn't apply only to Itachi, it applies to every belief system since the dawn of time.




Can you show a post from any Itachi fan saying otherwise?


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Naruto is Ninja Jesus, but Itachi is even more Ninja Jesus.



naruto is jesus being all goody and shit.

itachi is god. good to his subjects too but he works mysterious ways like killing his clan but he still has mercy on kabuto.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> I think people are kinda going overboard. He has no context for Itachi's ability nor strength. He's reacting to Itachi's incredible sacrifice and dedication to the village. Hashirama can't possibly know enough about Itachi to seriously gauge as to whether or not he's stronger than him or not.
> 
> Hashirama was referring to the type of ninja and man that Itachi seems to be, not saying that he was, clear cut, a stronger shinobi than himself. That said, Itachi is someone who I believe would be worthy next to the likes of Hashirama. The truly definitive stuff this chapter is the fact that Hiruzen didn't actually fight both Hokage at their full power.





Timeshift said:


> A better shinobi isn't a stronger shinobi. Shinobi are about enduring, about sacrifice, and while Hashi might have been stronger than Itachi, it doesn't mean he'd have been willing to endure the sacrifices Itachi had to endure. That's what Hashi meant by that line, I believe.



Wow guys you really helped me see the light and taught me something that absolutely fucking everybody didn't already know.

It's clear that you guys pay very close attention to the threads that you post in and what people are talking about in them.

Props for that.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Feb 13, 2013)

kishi is trying every week to convince readers, however u know it'll never connect to some


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Itachi = Hashirama.



i got that same impression btw. he has the "you will be like madara" speech.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol, I knew Hashirama's comment would cause this. Itachi and Jiraiya remain the greatest shinobi. Or as Kishi would put it they continued to dance no matter how much they had to endure.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi just can't pass Itachi wanking, can he?

These last chapters must be glorious for Itachi fans.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

*OMG HASHIRAMA TOTALLY DIDN'T MEAN ITACHI'S STRONGER THAN HIM!!*

............... Like seriously? Do people (especially the non Itachi supporters) really have to spell and explain that in every Itachi thread celebrating Hashirama's claim of Itachi being a better shinobi than him? 

Anyone with a half mind would know that Hashirama was obviously referring to Itachi's character and resolve as a ninja instead of  his abilities. You don't really need to waste your time explaining how that statement shouldn't be taken otherwise. People aren't that dumb, but if that's what you think well- bless you.

YES. People, even the most rabid Itachi fans I know of, already agrees that Hashirama DOESN'T really mean that Itachi is STRONGER than him. Now, calm the fuck down.

Good god, I know there will be a lot of damage control in this chapter, but I never expected people to be that dedicated.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi started another revolution


----------



## Seph (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi finally surpassed Minato in terms of hype.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> Kishi just can't pass Itachi wanking, can he?
> 
> These last chapters must be glorious for Itachi fans.



It's glorious for us because we get to see the haters rage quit


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi tards grasping at straws. Hilarious.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

OP, that is actually worse.  

Remember how Kisame killed his own comrades?  Thats not villain behavior.  That's "heroic"


----------



## Tengu (Feb 13, 2013)

Seph said:


> Itachi finally surpassed Minato in terms of hype.



He did it when he sealed Oro.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> I need to save this quote somewhere.



kill yourself it's the only way to atone


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

*It's so good to be an Itachi fan right now.*

It always has, but after all the shit we had to put up with, now even the god of shinobi himself admits Itachi's superiority as a ninja. I kept saying Itachi was one of the few true ninja left in the series (along with Zabuza). Now I finally get irrefutable validity. Trying to refute Hiruzen's statement inferring that Itachi _could_ have been eligible for a Hokage just became pointless now.

Thank you Hashirama, for the shitstorm you've created 




​


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 13, 2013)

It's hilarious how defensive some people are over this. 

"HASHIRAMA CLEARLY WASN'T TALKING ABOUT ITACHI'S STRENGTH YOU NO0B!!1"

"Umm...yeah. I know."

Quality shitstorms like these are among the *many* reasons I like Itachi.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2013)

Shut up the fuck up


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Itachi tards grasping at straws. Hilarious.



speaking of straws go get some juice and sit tight


----------



## Tengu (Feb 13, 2013)

I know right, this just like the time Itachi sealed Nagato.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

It really isnt. Liking a character isnt about the constant prizes this character receives. If anything it only makes said character incredibly shallow because you know the author wont say a single bad word against him.

I feel bad for being a fan of the old and better Itachi.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

"Itachi fans are so delusional!! "


----------



## Ersa (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is such a controversial character


----------



## CA182 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol so many posts in an hour. 

Never change people.


----------



## axellover2 (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread is the greatest. Shows how Itachi can bring out the best or the worst in people.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Nate River said:


> ............... Like seriously? Do people (especially the non Itachi supporters) really have to spell and explain that in every Itachi thread celebrating Hashirama's claim of Itachi being a better shinobi than him?
> 
> Anyone with a half mind would know that Hashirama was obviously referring to Itachi's character and resolve as a ninja instead of  his abilities. You don't really need to waste your time explaining how that statement shouldn't be taken otherwise. People aren't that dumb, but if that's what you think well- bless you.
> 
> ...




Why the fuck is this post merged in here.

This is supposed to be a thread mods.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Not if you've been a fan of him since the start, Rios  The praise is just the icing on the cake. It's like retribution for all the shit fans have put up with over the years. It couldn't feel sweeter.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

its only more fun because his haters get upset


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Itachi tards grasping at straws. Hilarious.


Oh boy.

I wonder when people will realize that Kishi wanks off to his own characters. This includes Naruto, Sasuke, Itachi, Hashi, Mads, whatever. And he wanks to them all at the same time.

Something we should think about before screaming le xtards are le dumb or whatever.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope Sasuke gets Rinnegan, uses outer path to revive all slain Uchiha, just to say "fuck you" to Itachi "I love you forever" as Sasuke is the only casualty of the coup.  Itachi deserves that taken away from him.  Itachi deserves to loose Sasuke and have all the Uchiha he killed back alive and angry at him for the rest of their lives.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Shut up the fuck up



wut  

yer doin eet wrung



Rios said:


> It really isnt. Liking a character isnt about the constant prizes this character receives. If anything it only makes said character incredibly shallow because you know the author wont say a single bad word against him.
> 
> I feel bad for being a fan of the old and better Itachi.



how dare you! I've liked Itachi since he first mind raped Sasuke


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

I was like  when I saw it.Kishi you have enough fapped to Itachi.Everything should have a limit .


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Not if you've been a fan of him since the start, Rios  The praise is just the icing on the cake. It's like retribution for all the shit fans have put up with over the years. It couldn't feel sweeter.



I was his fan from the start, dropped his ass immediately after I saw what edo Itachi became.

and lol mate, you are better than that, you dont need to ridicule them back like this


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> its only more fun because his haters get upset


Yeah, this.

Can't take it that Kishi wanked to one of his characters. hurr durr what is reading?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

theres no limit with god


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Itachi tards grasping at straws. Hilarious.



Believing in canon statments is grasping for straw?

dont even no the meaning of the words your using dude.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> I hope Sasuke gets Rinnegan, uses outer path to revive all slain Uchiha, just to say "fuck you" to Itachi "I love you forever" as Sasuke is the only casualty of the coup.  Itachi deserves that taken away from him.  Itachi deserves to loose Sasuke and have all the Uchiha he killed back alive and angry at him for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Feb 13, 2013)

To see how just a single panel can divert the real meaning of this chapter, Itachi has confirmed one more time to be the most important character on this manga.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 13, 2013)

Whenever people say Itachi said "with back up Jariaya can still beat Itachi because Itachi said so himself"

Hashirama just confirmed Itachi is on a higher tier than him


----------



## Empathy (Feb 13, 2013)

What, "_shit_," have Itachi fans had put up with for all these years that makes this so validating exactly? Were there hoards of zealot fans who refused to admit that Itachi was a better ninja than Hashirama?


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Tengu said:


> He did it when he sealed Oro.



that is not hype. that is feat. something minato lacks


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

It should be also good to be a Sasuke fan .Come on Kishi praise Itachis little brother more 

Honestly,I woud have  beem bored if my favorite character got praised all the time.I prefer my favorite character to be not a mary sue.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

You kidding, Rios? I've waited ages for this opportunity. Even leaving NF (supposedly never to come back) didn't make me forget. I couldn't pass up this most golden of opportunities.

It's just nice to hear the actual recognition now. And even nicer to see people ripping their hair out over it 



Gilgamesh said:


> Shut up the fuck up



Fucking dammit, Hashirama. See what you did?

You made someone mad.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi Uchiha said:


> To see how just a single panel can divert the real meaning of this chapter, Itachi has confirmed one more time to be the most important character on this manga.


He's the reason everything in part one happened with regards to Sasuke's backstory. It's silly to deny that.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> It's hilarious how defensive some people are over this.
> 
> "HASHIRAMA CLEARLY WASN'T TALKING ABOUT ITACHI'S STRENGTH YOU NO0B!!1"
> 
> ...



people can't have fun these days


----------



## Algol (Feb 13, 2013)

do you _really_ think that statement means that? 

and what have u fans had to put up with? kishi's done nothing but wank/hype/praise itachi since even well before his death all the way till now.


... here's to hoping the mods at least merge all these threads into one these next few days lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 13, 2013)

Neh, the haters make it all worth it, where would you be without them.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Feb 13, 2013)

its quite obvious that kishi the author of the manga is consistently hyping iTACHI to the moon, therefore meant for his charc so be supreme, superior to all others.


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi is certainly doing his best to portray Itachi as the GREATEST shinobi.

The strongest? Most likely not based on feats but Kishi could always find a way to make Itachi look cool even if he faced Hashirama himself. Or even Rikudou. In the battledome he would be defeated by either of those 2 with hardly much difficulty LOL.

Still, the more Kishi tries to convince the haters that Itachi is perfect the less inclined will be his haters to do so. Itachi fans will just keep fapping even more...if that is even possible.

Haters gonna hate, fappers gonna fap.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Feb 13, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Whenever people say Itachi said "with back up Jariaya can still beat Itachi because Itachi said so himself"
> 
> Hashirama just confirmed Itachi is on a higher tier than him



Who is that Jiraya that are you talking about? That name rings a bell, i think its been a year or two since the last time i read about him.. I dunno


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Empathy said:


> What, "_shit_," have Itachi fans had put up with for all these years that makes this so validating exactly?



I should send this post to Nikushimi and Divinstrosity. I really should.

The Library gets at least 5 threads a day regarding Itachi, a lot of them trying to downplay or disregard _anything_ that makes him look good. Hell I was just in a debate downplaying Itachi's stamina so much that he said that Itachi would die if he used Kotoamatsukami (BD thread stating Itachi had it), and kept denying that he could use it via crow because he didn't understand how a crow could do such a thing, when in the manga, it already happened.

And don't get me started on Itachi and Orochimaru, despite Orochimaru's own admission. People blaming Itachi for letting Orochimaru get away (we never saw how Orochimaru escaped Akatsuki) while giving Hiruzen a free pass for blatantly letting Orochimaru go and getting scolded by Enma for it.

I've seen people trying to disregard Itachi not wanting to go after Naruto and looking for an excuse to leave the village, by trying to tell me Itachi was actually after Gaara, to say Itachi CHOSE to then chase Naruto.

People saying Sasuke legitimately beat Itachi in the Uchiha fight. People blaming Itachi for the clan massacre while he was just following orders like a true ninja, while it wasn't even his idea to begin with (but those people said nothing about the ones who issued the order).

The list could go on, but it's late.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

we win 

its what we've been saying from the start 

Itachi soloes


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

boohead said:


> So many trolls in that fandom lol.



its just kishimoto trolling u and ur legion


----------



## shibunari (Feb 13, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> OP, that is actually worse.
> 
> Remember how Kisame killed his own comrades?  Thats not villain behavior.  That's "heroic"



That's why I ship KisaIta  /And ItaShi and Itagato...Itachi  knows how to have fun!

This thread is..so fast! 
And Itachi > All


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I laughed out loud when I read that panel.



Hashirama was laughing alot as well.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol the anti Itachi fans response to this is great.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

cant forget he killed his clan and tortured his brother Justin 

but wait, wasn't that for the greater good like Tobirama was saying and people let him use it without a care in the world, but when its Itachi oh no

The God of Shinobi has spoken, now shut it non believers


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Its not about being a fan tho its about truth coming to the light.

The haters didn't want this day to come but when the God of shinobi starts admitting inferiority as a shinobi to itachi

Its time to hang it up just admit you have lost and move along.

HE IS ABOVE YOUR FAV CHAR'S FAV CHAR!


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> its just kishimoto trolling u and ur legion



Trollengan has no effect on me, better luck next time


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (21 members and 52 guests) 

Only in an Itachi thread.

Damn Hashirama


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

*Let's pray together Itachi fans*

This amount of hype is ridiculous even if it's not directly related to "power", if Kishi hypes a character this way he brings him back a bit later, it's a matter of time, the king will be back 

Waiting for Minato talking about how awesome was 5 years old Itachi


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

If Itachi returns again....


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

we need to pray for his non believers more than anything. too many heart attacks and panic attacks going around from what i hear


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

The God of Shinobi has spoken, and his word is true. Now praise thy King!!!

Uchiha, Itachi


----------



## Tengu (Feb 13, 2013)

It's only a matter of time, till Rikudo Sennin praises Itachi too.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread started at 1:40 am its already almost 15 pages long at 3:28 am.

CRAZY!


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> we need to pray for his non believers more than anything. too many heart attacks and panic attacks going around from what i hear



An entire fanbase of spamming trolls, totally easy to ignore


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi does that to this forum


----------



## Marsala (Feb 13, 2013)

If Itachi returns again, he will definitely be the one to seal away Madara. He's the only one with an appropriate tool, now that the Death God Seal has been mocked by Orochimaru.


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Shut up the fuck up



No it's "Shut up the fuck up, *please*" 

If we gonna rage, may as well do it politely.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> This thread started at 1:40 am its already almost 15 pages long at 3:28 am.
> 
> CRAZY!



Merging of similar threads.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

I hope Itachi returns to a dead Sasuke (who used Outer Path to revive the rest of the slain Uchiha).  That is what that abusive older brother deserves.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (21 members and 52 guests)
> 
> Only in an Itachi thread.
> 
> Damn Hashirama





He may have already, Hashirama. He may have already.


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 73 (21 members and 52 guests)
> 
> *Only in an Itachi thread.*
> 
> Damn Hashirama



You must not have seen a Minato vs Itachi thread.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Feb 13, 2013)

As soon as I read that part...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I smelled an oncoming shitstorm


----------



## EmperorZeo (Feb 13, 2013)

An overly generous word of praise about a ninja he knew almost nothing about.

People seem to forget that Itachi failed to accomplish most of his goals. He failed to keep Sasuke from the whole "I'm going to destroy Konoha" route. He did a lousy job spying on the Akatsuki since what's the point on spying on an evil organization if you're not going to pass on the information to anyone? He originally aided the Akatsuki more then he hurt them, if he hurt them at all, by helping them collect the tailed beasts. None of this stopped Konoha from getting blown up, which was pretty much his sole mission. The only reason most of the people in the village survived was because Nagato decided to pull a DBZ and revive everyone. 

He did redeem himself to a point when he deactivated Kabuto's Edo Tensei, sans the all important Edo Madara. But that wasn't even because of some brilliant plan he had in the works for years. It was dumb luck that he was brought back with Edo Tensei. Dumb luck that he was provided with the means to break free of it.

Was, Itachi a genius shinobi? Yes. Was he powerful enough to be Hokage level? Yes. Is he worthy of all of the hype and praise? Judging by his past actions and failures, not really.

To quote Itachi himself, *"You overestimate me... in the end I only failed."* That pretty much sums up his entire existence.


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Where's SuperSaiyaMan12?
> 
> I absolutely _*must*_ see his reaction to this.



Beating the shit out of some poor unfortunate fool who happened to have crossed path.


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> If Itachi returns again, he will definitely be the one to seal away Madara. He's the only one with an appropriate tool, now that the Death God Seal has been mocked by Orochimaru.



Don't forget the Juubi


----------



## Ersa (Feb 13, 2013)

Incoming God Mode Sue rant


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> I should send this post to Nikushimi and Divinstrosity. I really should.
> 
> The Library gets at least 5 threads a day regarding Itachi, a lot of them trying to downplay or disregard _anything_ that makes him look good. Hell I was just in a debate downplaying Itachi's stamina so much that he said that Itachi would die if he used Kotoamatsukami (BD thread stating Itachi had it), and kept denying that he could use it via crow because he didn't understand how a crow could do such a thing, when in the manga, it already happened.
> 
> ...


Didn't you admittedly leave the forum? How would you know?

For every thread downplaying Itachi there are 5 hyping the power of the "King", another 5 bringing him up in contexts that have nothing to do with him, and another 5 apologizing his actions. The Itachi fanbase is by far the most vocal and obsessive on the forum. 

So spare us the persecution fantasies. The Itachi fanbase is the same as it ever was and the same is it ever will be. You guys want to fawn and circle jerk over the "King", that's fine. But don't try to rationalize it as some sort of response to years of persecution. Just "enjoy the butthurt" while it lasts.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm more than sure that "better shinobi" doesn't translate to strength; Kishimoto has no issues making a character admit inferiority outright. However this was not one of those times.

The context would suggest it was about Itachi's sacrifice.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 13, 2013)

Better shinobi doesn't mean stronger shinobo. I swear marks are so blind.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm more than sure that "better shinobi" doesn't translate to strength; Kishimoto has no issues making a character admit inferiority outright. However this was not one of those times.
> 
> The context would suggest it was about Itachi's sacrifice.



People are not dumb enough to not know that. No one is claiming that Itachi is stronger (ability wise ofc) than Hashirama in the first place.


----------



## Cybore (Feb 13, 2013)

Who has said itachi is stronger than hashi? Itachi fans are just saying that he is a better shinobi, however anyone may wish to define that term.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm more than sure that "better shinobi" doesn't translate* to strength*; Kishimoto has no issues making a character admit inferiority outright. However this was not one of those times.
> 
> The context would suggest it was about Itachi's sacrifice.



The only ones claiming that are anti's


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

Nate River said:


> People are not dumb enough to not know that. No one is claiming that Itachi is stronger (ability wise ofc) than Hashirama in the first place.


Really now?

*Spoiler*: __ 





Almondsand said:


> Whenever people say Itachi said "with back up Jariaya can still beat Itachi because Itachi said so himself"
> 
> Hashirama just confirmed Itachi is on a higher tier than him






Well color me shocked.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, you point out one post out of all the rest


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

starr said:


> wow, you point out one post out of all the rest


One post is enough. A single example is sufficient to to disprove a statement like "*No one* is claiming that Itachi is stronger (ability wise ofc) than Hashirama in the first place."

Also you're kidding yourself if you think that's the only one.


----------



## falconzx (Feb 13, 2013)

EmperorZeo said:


> An overly generous word of praise about a ninja he knew almost nothing about.
> 
> People seem to forget that Itachi failed to accomplish most of his goals. He failed to keep Sasuke from the whole "I'm going to destroy Konoha" route. He did a lousy job spying on the Akatsuki since what's the point on spying on an evil organization if you're not going to pass on the information to anyone? He originally aided the Akatsuki more then he hurt them, if he hurt them at all, by helping them collect the tailed beasts. None of this stopped Konoha from getting blown up, which was pretty much his sole mission. The only reason most of the people in the village survived was because Nagato decided to pull a DBZ and revive everyone.
> 
> ...



A well-written post, with logical thinking, in Telegrams ? IMPOSSIBLE !


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Blonde said:


> One post is enough. A single example is sufficient to to disprove a statement like "*No one* is claiming that Itachi is stronger (ability wise ofc) than Hashirama in the first place."
> 
> Also you're kidding yourself if you think that's the only one.



You must really be looking for them then


----------



## Cybore (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Blonde said:


> One post is enough. A single example is sufficient to to disprove a statement like "*No one* is claiming that Itachi is stronger (ability wise ofc) than Hashirama in the first place."
> 
> Also you're kidding yourself if you think that's the only one.



Is it necessary to nitpick? There will always be outliers when it comes to things like this. Going by general consensus of this thread, you'd see most are not putting Itachi above Hashi strength wise. I don't know why such a big deal needs to be made by antis by reinforcing the strength point.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Really now?
> 
> 
> Well color me shocked.



So, how sure are you that that isn't an anti Itachi in disguise? Or if that isn't even a troll post?


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Really now?
> 
> 
> Well color me shocked.


Since we all taking things literal here, shocked is not a color, at least it has no recognizable trait of a distinct hue. 

Get your quotes up.


starr said:


> wow, you point out one post out of all the rest



Sad thing is.. I'm the worst guy for him to even point out. Warn him.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 13, 2013)

and this isn't even our entire army


----------



## Tonga1 (Feb 13, 2013)

so danzou is a hero too, interesting wicked vision of heroism has kishi


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Summers said:


> You must not have seen a Minato vs Itachi thread.



On the contrary.  



Mr.Blonde said:


> Didn't you admittedly leave the forum? How would you know?
> 
> For every thread downplaying Itachi there are 5 hyping the power of the "King", another 5 bringing him up in contexts that have nothing to do with him, and another 5 apologizing his actions. The Itachi fanbase is by far the most vocal and obsessive on the forum.
> 
> So spare us the persecution fantasies. The Itachi fanbase is the same as it ever was and the same is it ever will be. You guys want to fawn and circle jerk over the "King", that's fine. But don't try to rationalize it as some sort of response to years of persecution. Just "enjoy the butthurt" while it lasts.



C'mon Mr.Blonde. You and I go back a ways. You wouldn't think me being gone for a little bit would mean I haven't been around the forums for a while, would you? Hell I've left 4 times now. This last time I thought was permanent though. I've seen all those types of ludicrous claims, and then some. IIRC, you're one of those I'm referring to. I could be mistaken, though.

Nope. For years I've been saying Itachi was a true ninja. I didn't argue about power (well in many threads I did), but I've seen him downplayed so badly. I don't care what the Itachi wankers are doing. I'm not one of them. I'm referring to the Itachi *FANS*. Different from wankers. I'm talking about the shit *I* had to put up with. What makes up a good half of his fanbase is actually his haters. They bring up half of the discussion of Itachi. He gets the most talk on these forums, both good and bad. It's finally good to see him getting the canon recognition I've been saying he was worthy of.

And you bet your sweet ass I'm enjoying the butthurt. Seems like it's happening every chapter now


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Sad thing is.. I'm the worst guy for him to even point out. Warn him.



He probably knows, but using your post makes him feel superior, who am I to crush someone's dream?


----------



## Saphira (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi haters should stop with the butthurt. It was confirmed by Hasirama 'God-of-shinobi-himself' that Itachi is superior


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

starr said:


> He probably knows, but using your post makes him feel superior, who am I to crush someone's dream?



Kishi does it for you.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

Cybore said:


> Is it necessary to nitpick? There will always be outliers when it comes to things like this. Going by general consensus of this thread, you'd see most are not putting Itachi above Hashi strength wise. I don't know why such a big deal needs to be made by antis by reinforcing the strength point.


Let me put it to you this way: I've only briefly skimmed through a few threads and I've seen the point brought up more than once. That, along with precedents(see the Tobi/Amaterasu-trap fiasco), along with years of observing the Itachi fanbase... let's just say my concerns will turn out to be well founded.



Almondsand said:


> Since we all taking things literal here, shocked is not a color, at least it has no recognizable trait of a distinct hue.
> 
> Get your quotes up.
> 
> ...


Don't even try to backtrack now. It's not an issue of 'taking things literal'. There's only one way your statement could be read.


----------



## Cybore (Feb 13, 2013)

EmperorZeo said:


> An overly generous word of praise about a ninja he knew almost nothing about.
> 
> People seem to forget that Itachi failed to accomplish most of his goals. He failed to keep Sasuke from the whole "I'm going to destroy Konoha" route. He did a lousy job spying on the Akatsuki since what's the point on spying on an evil organization if you're not going to pass on the information to anyone? He originally aided the Akatsuki more then he hurt them, if he hurt them at all, by helping them collect the tailed beasts. None of this stopped Konoha from getting blown up, which was pretty much his sole mission. The only reason most of the people in the village survived was because Nagato decided to pull a DBZ and revive everyone.
> 
> ...



Doesn't this kind of counter the whole argument that Kishi never puts Itachi in a negative light? That he is some sort of mary-sue/gary/stu? 

Is he worthy of hype and praise? according to the kages/kishi, he is.  Whether he deserves hype or not is subjective.  One could hype kohonamaru if one wanted to. Maybe people like and hype him because of his battles.

And Hashi did more or less learn a bit about Itachi based on what the third and sasuke talked about.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, this week is going to be like da ja vu


----------



## arokh (Feb 13, 2013)

Hahahaha, the haters must have a shitty day today. They've all been like "Itachi is not a good guy but a psycopath even if he killed for the greater good", then Hashirama comes along and praises him lol. The fun never stops, suck it you butthurt haters


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Cybore said:


> Doesn't this kind of counter the whole argument that Kishi never puts Itachi in a never light? That he is some sort of mary-sue/gary/stu?



It does, but that's the problem. It's too logical for you to point it out. It'll be ignored.


----------



## Summers (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lord your post took a page, did really write all that or copy paste a bunch of your old battledome post into one.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> On the contrary.
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon Mr.Blonde. You and I go back a ways.


We...do?


> You wouldn't think me being gone for a little bit would mean I haven't been around the forums for a while, would you? Hell I've left 4 times now. This last time I thought was permanent though.


I suppose not. 





> I've seen all those types of ludicrous claims, and then some. IIRC, you're one of those I'm referring to. I could be mistaken, though.


It depends on the timeline. I haven't seriously engaged in battledome type power discussions in close to two years. In fact 95% of my posts these past years have been in convo threads. 
Regardless, I doubt I am. I never downplayed Itachi's power. My beef with him is on other issues.

And I can match each of the things you saw with posts that claim Itachi can kill Jiraiya and Tsunade at the same time using only kunai. Orochimaru would require the finger genjutsu though.


> Nope. For years I've been saying Itachi was a true ninja. I didn't argue about power (well in many threads I did), but I've seen him downplayed so badly. I don't care what the Itachi wankers are doing. I'm not one of them. I'm referring to the Itachi *FANS*. Different from wankers. I'm talking about the shit *I* had to put up with. What makes up a good half of his fanbase is actually his haters. They bring up half of the discussion of Itachi. He gets the most talk on these forums, both good and bad. It's finally good to see him getting the canon recognition I've been saying he was worthy of.


Well if you are a fan, how come you don't recognize that this is _objectively_ very poor writing on Kishimoto's part? 
I mean, I've seen even Nikushimi and Grimmjowsensei admitting that Kishi's going overboard with Itachi, and that was even before this chapter.
I would expect a true fan to acknowledge this, as opposed to a 'wanker', who will only take this opportunity to engage in "I told you so" pissing contests.



Jυstin said:


> And you bet your sweet ass I'm enjoying the butthurt. Seems like it's happening every chapter now


Well, good for you, I guess.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 13, 2013)

The best part is, this is not about 'strength'...Shodai acknowledged that Itachi's loyal devotion to the village was greater than even his own. That is what makes him such a great shinobi.

I believe Kishi included that panel, and statement from Shodai, as a way to silence users here who constantly belittle Itachi's character...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Mr.Blonde said:


> We...do?
> I suppose not.
> It depends on the timeline. I haven't seriously engaged in battledome type power discussions in close to two years. In fact 95% of my posts the past years have bee n in convo threads.
> Regardless, I doubt I am. I never downplayed Itachi's power. My beef with him is on other issues.



Well if you look in the link that you quoted in my post, you can see your posts, or at least your deleted posts  We've had it out quite a few times, actually. IIRC you were a Minato supporter as I am an Itachi supporter. I'm pretty sure I remember you.



> And I can match each of the things you saw with posts that claim Itachi can kill Jiraiya and Tsunade at the same time using only kunai. Orochimaru would require the finger genjutsu though.



Well we know after his run in with Itachi, Orochimaru fears the kunai. So much that now he tends to stab himself in the hand as to never forget  But yeah, I'm not the one who would say those things. There's been wanking, yeah, but personally I've had to deal with the reverse - the grotesque downplaying and character assassination.



> Well if you are a fan, how come you don't recognize that this is _objectively_ very poor writing on Kishimoto's part?
> I mean, I've seen even Nikushimi and Grimmjowsensei admitting that Kishi's going overboard with Itachi, and that was even before this chapter.
> I would expect a true fan to acknowledge this, as opposed to a 'tard', who will only take this opportunity to engage in "I told you so" pissing contests.
> 
> ...



I've got beefs with Kishimoto's writing as a whole, actually. In the Neji X Tenten FC (my guilty pleasure ), you'll see a lot of what I think of his overall writing. He rushes things and doesn't give us time to feel or appreciate what he's trying to convey. It feels forced down our throats, unnatural. Characters feel OOC and intangible, and more like plot devices than individuals with their own stories. And the power scaling... I liked this manga for its not relying on such a plot structure before. Kishi seems to be playing it up an awful lot, to compensate for his inability to portray Itachi as such before this point, but I can't deny it feels good to see it now. Still, Edo Tensei should not have been needed to redeem Itachi if Kishi had been a better writer.

But hey, for all my serious debating and whatnot, I have to have a little fun now and again


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 13, 2013)

lol funny, i saw this thread coming.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## arokh (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like you guys are trying to win the internets. Good luck


----------



## ed17 (Feb 13, 2013)

incoming will of the king


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh god(s), first Hiruzen and now Hashirama 

I think anyone who says it was to be expected are kidding themselves. It almost felt like an edit thread. Truly the first time in years that something straight from the manga made me laugh out loud.

Itachi is too perfect for Kishi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 13, 2013)

inb4  lock


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2013)

The king solos as always


----------



## C1oud (Feb 13, 2013)

I knew someone would make this thread. 

Oh well


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is the strongest shinobi, confirmed!


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> We've had it out quite a few times, actually. IIRC you were a Minato supporter as I am an Itachi supporter. I'm pretty sure I remember you.


Jiraiya supporter( so you're definitely right, our blades crossed.). I actually don't care much for the blonde poster boy Hokage to be honest.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't think this was meant to be taken literally.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

TSAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Damn you Kishi.

Whats next ? Oh wait I know.

Itachi >> RS


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama's saying that he wouldn't had killed his comrades.


----------



## ? (Feb 13, 2013)

This shit is too funny. Kishi, you just couldn't resist it, could you?  .


----------



## Soca (Feb 13, 2013)

hilarious thread


----------



## Rain (Feb 13, 2013)

Not surprised. 
Even before, i always thought of Itachi as the greatest shinobi in history (not power-wise).


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 13, 2013)

Whats the big deal?,It was known from the start.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 13, 2013)

I was reading the chapter and I knew this thread would happen 

Surprised it's not plastered all over the place, honestly.


----------



## Shakar (Feb 13, 2013)

300+ replies 

You KLers think about Itachi way too much


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

Shakar said:


> 300+ replies
> 
> You KLers think about Itachi way too much



Oh boy, you cannot even imagine


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 13, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I was reading the chapter and I knew this thread would happen
> 
> Surprised it's not plastered all over the place, honestly.


i think most of them have been merged. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrQ2pKMwQC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Feb 13, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> That comment doesn't have anything to do with power.



Obviously. It's good parody material if it's going to be used in a power context, though. But if we're sensible about this, we can see Shodai meant Itachi was better in character for his sacrifice. You either get the "noble" end of Itachi or death in some random war the databooks gave Hashirama...


----------



## mayumi (Feb 13, 2013)

i didn't give a darn. but it almost seemed like it was sarcastic.


----------



## Marsala (Feb 13, 2013)

mayumi said:


> i didn't give a darn. but it almost seemed like it was sarcastic.



It wasn't sarcastic, but it didn't seem entirely sincere, either, since Hashirama was going off of secondhand information. Also, he's trying to butter up Sasuke.


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 13, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> I don't think this was meant to be taken literally.



Didn't seem like a joke to me but some are in denial.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Kai said:


> Oh god(s), first Hiruzen and now Hashirama
> 
> I think anyone who says it was to be expected are kidding themselves.* It almost felt like an edit thread. Truly the first time in years that something straight from the manga made me laugh out loud.*
> 
> Itachi is too perfect for Kishi.



I had the same reaction. I laughed out loud. 

Its as if Kishimoto is doing all that to upset certain people on the forums. 
I am geniunely wondering if its possible to make "anti-Itachi" threads anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

18 pages already  

what have you done Kishi?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Marsala said:


> It wasn't sarcastic, but it didn't seem entirely sincere, either, since Hashirama was going off of secondhand information. Also, he's trying to butter up Sasuke.



No, it was sincere. Hashirama believes that Itachi is someone who endured more and still fulfilled his duty than he himself could have done, meaning he was a better shinobi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

the butthurt of some here feels so good


----------



## Fruit Monger (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, so many serious responses in this thread!

Fuckin NF


----------



## gershwin (Feb 13, 2013)

18 pages. It reached pairing thread`s level


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, it was sincere. Hashirama believes that Itachi is someone who endured more and still fulfilled his duty than he himself could have done, meaning he was a better shinobi.



Yeah pretty much this. 

Although who can compete with Itachi in that regard ?

This isn't news. It just confirmation.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

People can try to downplay Itachi's hype as much as they want but the brutal truth remains that :

-Hiruzen said that a 7 years old child had an attribute which was on par with that of an hokage
-a 11-13 year old boy was said to be stronger than Orochimaru by Orochimaru himself
-just hearing a few things from Hiruzen(especially the hype about that boy having the same wildsom as an hokage) and Sasuke, Hashirama said that Itachi was a better shinobi than him (perhaps not stronger but a better shinobi)


And that boy was......Itachi.
Kishimoto could have chosen other shinobis to be praised like but the one he chose is...... Itachi.
That's simply a fact you must all accept.
And obviously, i could have mentionned all the other hypes about him but it would take more time.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

I am reading this thread. 

Kishi loves angering certain people in this forum.


----------



## Addams (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm starting to think that Kubo, Kishi and Hiro (who all know each other) have made some kind of friendly bet.

Like, the one who gets away with the more trolling possible wins a car or something.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, it was sincere. Hashirama believes that Itachi is someone who endured more and still fulfilled his duty than he himself could have done, meaning he was a better shinobi.



glad to see someone interpreted it the same way i did.

which in my opinion is blatantly the way it should be interpreted.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, killing your own family for the sake of a corrupted village to avoid the downfall of innocents with their war and the upcoming villages's attacks...

That's some serious shit. I bet Hashirama never done something like that. Like it or not, Itachi is the best shinobi in that part.

How Kishi faps in his name is another thing, though.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 13, 2013)

It is what it is.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Feb 13, 2013)

I laughed for a full minute when I read that panel, because I was imagining the responses on NF


----------



## Leuconoe (Feb 13, 2013)

As SOON as I read that panel I was like "oh shit this is going to be a major thread."


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

those of you who think kishi is trolling and didn't see this coming were trolling themselves with there fanfic realm of hate fantasy.

itachi was a ture hero state by around 6 people


----------



## Bissen (Feb 13, 2013)

I was like "wtf?", too, but maybe he just meant that Itachi's attitude was more... honorable or whatever. Doesn't necessarily mean he's a STRONGER shinobi. IDK.


----------



## Red 9 (Feb 13, 2013)

The King, All your hype belongs to him

it's Canon NF, deal with it


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bissen said:


> I was like "wtf?", too, but maybe he just meant that Itachi's attitude was more... honorable or whatever. Doesn't necessarily mean he's a STRONGER shinobi. IDK.



Nobody said that.
But then, nobody forced Kishimoto to make Hashirama say that.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

well what do you expect, hashirama knows that the moment he blinks he'll wake up with kunai in the eyes or a 300 km/h cockslash from itachi. If hashirama was the god of shinobi and hashirama admits itachi is better than him, then itachi must be the king of gods

 

i knew this thread was coming, it's got another 30 pages left before it stops


----------



## sole (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> No, it was sincere. Hashirama believes that Itachi is someone who endured more and still fulfilled his duty than he himself could have done, meaning he was a better shinobi.



I think the other person is correct. He was basically saying "your brother was a great man"

it's not like he has all the details of what happened


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Miyamoto Musashi said:


> it is only a matter of time before Kishi finds a way to include it in the story



yeah i bet he will.

jubi will be at full form and blast the most powerful attack which is going to kill naruto until sasuke jumps in with yata mirror saying itachi's power he gifted to me saved us once again.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

And the forum broke.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah pretty much this.
> 
> Although who can compete with Itachi in that regard ?
> 
> This isn't news. It just confirmation.



Only Jiraiya. 



PoinT_BlanK said:


> glad to see someone interpreted it the same way i did.
> 
> which in my opinion is blatantly the way it should be interpreted.



Obviously. But you know this is NF.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 13, 2013)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I laughed for a full minute when I read  that panel, because I was imagining the responses on NF


same.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Only Jiraiya.



Hey hey Jiraiya > Itachi

Get your facts straight


----------



## Kaido (Feb 13, 2013)

I somehow KNEW something like this was going to happen.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

So Itachi was a better shinobi than the _god of shinobi_. 

Hashirama himself was also amazing this chapter.


----------



## Falconandeagle (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is a good Shinobi and one of my favorites. He sacrificed himself for the leaf and believes in Naruto, so I am actually quite okay with Itachi praise.


----------



## lathia (Feb 13, 2013)

Only 1 thread and only 19 pages? You guys are slacking.


----------



## Doge (Feb 13, 2013)

*But he still didn't care enough to kill Obito.*


----------



## slickcat (Feb 13, 2013)

kishi will forever be sucking Minatos and itachis dick. I m sure he has an erection everytime they are drawn


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Vice said:


> Fuck this manga. Officially done.



Kishi hates you man. What can I say ?


----------



## Blur (Feb 13, 2013)

One sentence of Itachi's hype and we already have 20 pages.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi's mindset : 

Call a dude "God Of Shinobi" only to take Itachi's hype to the next level


----------



## Leptirica (Feb 13, 2013)

It means that Hashirama didn't _die_ protecting Konoha.


----------



## DragonOfChoas (Feb 13, 2013)

This nothing. When it will be Mintao's turn to talk... (lol)


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a response Itachi haters can say though: Hashirama was just charming and buttering up Sasuke to prevent the next Madara.

Haters, you can still do your job.

I also don't take sides. I just like to keep fandom wars intact


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

hashirama: even in death i can sense his presence, the true god of shinobi. greater than all that have stood on this universe. That god itachi

itachi: i sense myself getting more hype even as i am dead...how about you neji?

neji: i'm pretty sure everyone forgot about me already and it's been like 1 day...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> hashirama: even in death i can sense his presence, the true god of shinobi. greater than all that have stood on this universe. That god itachi
> 
> itachi: i sense myself getting more hype even as i am dead...how about you neji?
> 
> neji: i'm pretty sure everyone forgot about me already and it's been like 1 day...





gotta spread.


----------



## Sok (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi fans are ridiculous


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

After reading the chapter again, this basically means that Hashirama would have never done what Itachi did for the village. In other words, Hashirama would have never killed off his own clan for the village. To him his clan was everything while to Itachi, the village was everything to him.


----------



## Dariusd (Feb 13, 2013)

I never before LOL'd so much in a chapter as the time when seeing Madara (i.e. Tobi) vs. Minato getting rasengan'ed in the back - "He saw through everything I did". Itachi is still getting praised even if it is purely ornamental for Sasuke's sake. 

Only thing next is for RS to chime in on the matter "Itachi was the true heir to the Rinnegan and his legacy."


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 13, 2013)

You folks don't get it, do you? Hashirama likes "good Uchiha boys". Uchihas are already in his good books in terms of prowess and if one wields the Will of Fire, what do you get? 

(Sasuke is dwindling close to losing favor, depending on his answer... Hehehe...)


----------



## Shiny (Feb 13, 2013)

I knew it!!    Itachi soloes


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Let me tell you all something...

...this to me all but confirms Itachi will be an honorary Hokage, and have his face carved into the Hokage mountain. Between what Hiruzen said last week, and the statement by Hiruzen, Itachi's sacrifice for Konoha is being portrayed as the G.O.A.T. 

There is just no way this shit doesn't get rewarded with the highest honor. 

That was my sensible answer....

________________________________________


....and thus, man has pondered since the dawn of time, 'If thine art God, the creator of all - who hath created thou?!?11111" And one day, the Great God Of Host spake from the limitless depths of the primordial void, 'Itachi. Uchiha Itachi'...

...and alas, all the devils and demons in the fiery bowels of Hell quaked in soul wrenching horror at the mere mentioning of that name. 

Selah.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Let me tell you all something...
> 
> ...this to me all but confirms Itachi will be an honorary Hokage, and have his face carved into the Hokage mountain. Between what Hiruzen said last week, and the statement by Hiruzen, Itachi's sacrifice for Konoha is being portrayed as the G.O.A.T.
> 
> ...




you're missing Hashi's point though.. the fact that he scarified everything(including fame and honor) is what made him a better shinobi.. 

his magnificence shall remain in the shadows


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Kishi's mindset :
> 
> Call a dude "God Of Shinobi" only to take Itachi's hype to the next level



The master plan  hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CA182 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lol it's not even been 12 hours yet...



You crazy people!


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Lol it's not even been 12 hours yet...
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy people!



For the king!!!!


----------



## AceBizzle (Feb 13, 2013)

That damn Itachi


----------



## Danzio (Feb 13, 2013)

You can hardly blame the Itachi fanbase anymore. Wisdom of a hokage at the _age of 7_, better shinobi than _Hashirama_ and Sasuke called Itachi _perfect _ despite the latter murdering his entire family.

Face it people, it's over. Nobody wanks Itachi harder than Kishi himself and you can't beat the author no matter how hard you try. You can/should only laugh at absurdity of it all or this manga is not for you.

Congratz


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

So what you think minato and the second hokage will say about itachi.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Obito still pwned him in terms of tactics


----------



## Dariusd (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> ....and thus, man has pondered since the dawn of time, 'If thine art God, the creator of all - who hath created thou?!?11111" And one day, the Great God Of Host spake from the limitless depths of the primordial void, 'Itachi. Uchiha Itachi'...
> 
> ...and alas, all the devils and demons in the fiery bowels of Hell quaked in soul wrenching horror at the mere mentioning of that name.
> 
> Selah.



Wow you've seen it here first. Book of Itachi (_King of Kings 1:5_). The man deserves his own religion. I just realized Itachi basically pulled a Jesus, sacrificed himself for all the Uchiha sins - crucified at the stake, resurrected, and ascension to the heavens. 

:amazed


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama was just showing respect for Itachi. He's still superior than Itachi was.


----------



## King of Troll (Feb 13, 2013)

*Canon: Itachi is greater than God of Shinobi*

All I can say is, as quoted from the bible, Philip- no, not Philip, but Itachi-pians 4:4 " Rejoice in Itachi always. I will say it again: Rejoice! "

Let me introduce you the new trinity in Shinobi:
-God of God of Shinobi: Rikkudo Sennin
-Greater than God of Shinobi: Uchiha Itachi
-God of Shinobi: Hashirama Senju

This is the declaration of my faith, let share this good news until everyone shall confess with his mouth that Itachi is greater than God of Shinobi and kneel down on his leg and bow down to Itachi, the greater than God of Shinobi!


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Are we writing an Itachi bible now? Do you need proof readers?


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

Honestly, I figured Itachi was bound to get hyped, but not that as much as this. A better shinobi than Hashirama, the God of Shinobi and the man who created the village and possibly the originator of the Will of Fire?


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Once Kishimoto said that 7 years old Itachi could have been a legit Hokage you should have figured out that only the sky is the limit.

Space in this case, because I think we just went above the sky.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Honestly, I figured Itachi was bound to get hyped, but not that as much as this. A better shinobi than Hashirama, the God of Shinobi and the man who created the village and possibly the originator of the Will of Fire.



Despite his power and achievements Hashirama was a man who was unwilling to see Madara's betrayal for years and to act against him until it was too late.


----------



## rac585 (Feb 13, 2013)

this one panel getting a 400 reply thread.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Honestly, I figured Itachi was bound to get hyped, but not that as much as this. A better shinobi than Hashirama, the God of Shinobi and the man who created the village and possibly the originator of the Will of Fire?


Yes, in the sense that when faced with an impossible decision and torn between his loyalties of his village and his clan — Itachi responded with what even Hashirama or any of the hokages wouldn't have done.

Even with all the power at Hashirama's disposal that didn't matter.


----------



## lathia (Feb 13, 2013)

Kai said:


> Yes, in the sense of when faced with an impossible decision and torn between his loyalties of his village and his clan ? Itachi responded with what even Hashirama or any of the hokages wouldn't have done.



Shhh.. let them have their fun.


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

Did Itachi make the cut to be Hokage? No.
Did Itachi lead the Uchihas? No.
Did Itachi derail the Akatsuki? No.

Itachi's only mission was to stop the Uchiha rebellion and prevent the bloodshed that would ensue. What has he accomplished? Nothing. Madara & Obito, the founders of the Akatsuki, is out wreaking havok. Mission failed. One mission: stop the Uchihas. Failed. Let that sink in.

Sarutobi talk-no-jutsu-ed Itachi into murdering his own family. Hashirama is about to manipulate Sasuke the same way. Intelligence is not really the Uchihas' forte.

Itachi is a great shinobi of Konoha. Let's give credit when credit is due. But on the grand scheme of things, he is nothing more than a side character.

*Pent-up Uchicha fandom butthurt, that's what this thread is really about.*


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 13, 2013)

i knew the moment Hashirama said that ppl was going to take it and go crazy with it......Geez. Enter the insane Itachi fanbase


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Did Itachi make the cut to be Hokage? No.
> Did Itachi lead the Uchihas? No.
> Did Itachi derail the Akatsuki? No.
> 
> ...



Ooooooh, uuuuuuu....

...I sense frustration, and it ain't coming from us. Unless the meaning of frustration has changed. *looks up the meaning of frustration* Nope! It's YOU!


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Despite his power and achievements Hashirama was a man who was unwilling to see Madara's betrayal for years and to act against him until it was too late.


Unwilling to see Madara's betrayal? Madara just left and then attacked upon his 'return'. Hashirama saved the village. Right?



Kai said:


> Yes, in the sense that when faced with an impossible decision and torn between his loyalties of his village and his clan — Itachi responded with what even Hashirama or any of the hokages wouldn't have done.
> 
> Even with all the power at Hashirama's disposal that didn't matter.


It probably has to do with 'enduring' like a shinobi as well.


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

a professor ninja with an ocean vast of knowledge praised itachi's intellect.
a legendary ninja known as the epitome of will of fire praised itachi's morality. 

i wonder what's next.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Did Itachi make the cut to be Hokage? No.
> Did Itachi lead the Uchihas? No.
> Did Itachi derail the Akatsuki? No.
> 
> Itachi's only mission was to stop the Uchiha rebellion and prevent the bloodshed that would ensue. What has he accomplished? Nothing. Madara & Obito, the founders of the Akatsuki, is out wreaking havok. Mission failed. One mission: stop the Uchihas. Failed. *Let that sink in.*





Being a better shinobi than Hashirama fucking Wood. 

Let *THAT* sink in. 



Kai said:


> Yes, in the sense that when faced with an impossible decision and torn between his loyalties of his village and his clan — Itachi responded with what even Hashirama or any of the hokages wouldn't have done.
> 
> Even with all the power at Hashirama's disposal that didn't matter.



I think what he means is that If Senju were about to perform a coup, Hashirama wouldn't be able to do the things Itachi did for the greater good.


edit : 




DonutKid said:


> a professor ninja with an ocean vast of knowledge praised itachi's intellect.
> a legendary ninja known as the epitome of will of fire praised itachi's morality.
> 
> i wonder what's next.



Minato will praise his speed


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

DonutKid said:


> a professor ninja with an ocean vast of knowledge praised itachi's intellect.
> a legendary ninja known as the epitome of will of fire praised itachi's morality.
> 
> i wonder what's next.



Gai will prize Itachi's penor next.


----------



## sinjin long (Feb 13, 2013)

hmmn. so i see the fanatics are taking this to mean itachi is above all. figures.

it truly is funny or perhaps sad that so many take what was said literally and then use to go full tard. i see most have fallen victim to the same definition of "shinobi" that orochimaru mistakenly believes.

you do realize that most likely what hashirama means has absolutely nothing to do with power,or skill or ability.

IMHO hashirama saying itachi is a better shinobi that himself has nothing to do with power or strength or jutsu or the like. I believe what he means is more in line of what jiraiya believes makes a shinobi. but perhaps we should wait until hashirama answers the question of what a shinobi is.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

sinjin long said:


> hmmn. so i see the fanatics are taking this to mean itachi is above all. figures.
> 
> it truly is funny or perhaps sad that so many take what was said literally and then use to go full tard. i see most have fallen victim to the same definition of "shinobi" that orochimaru mistakenly believes.
> 
> ...



Hashirama's job is to be a shinobi, so is Itachi's.

He just confirmed that Itachi does his job better.

Nothing more nothing less, this manga is already simple enough.


----------



## jacamo (Feb 13, 2013)

omg i just read the chapter   ..... this is priceless

and how the hell am i going to read 20+ pages of lolposts?  damn you NF


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

Next week Hashirama will reveal that the definition of a true shinobi is to be a psychopath that kills for the lulz.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama basically confirmed that Itachi's deeds in the name of Konoha are even superior to his own. That ranks, arguably, as the greatest of all time for the welfare of the village.

Itachi's moral fortitude is simply unheard of in the shinobi world.


----------



## Samehadaman (Feb 13, 2013)

That panel made it canon that Kishi touches himself in the shower, thinking of Itachi and singing "goodbye horses".


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

sinjin long said:


> hmmn. so i see the fanatics are taking this to mean itachi is above all. figures.
> 
> it truly is funny or perhaps sad that so many take what was said literally and then use to go full tard. i see most have fallen victim to the same definition of "shinobi" that orochimaru mistakenly believes.
> 
> ...



You've read the chapter incorrectly.

Keep reading until you've concluded Itachi's Skill Of Fire >>>>>>>> Hashirama's.


----------



## Danzio (Feb 13, 2013)

Kai said:


> Hashirama basically confirmed that Itachi's deeds in the name of Konoha are even superior to his own. That ranks, arguably, as the greatest of all time for the welfare of the village.
> 
> Itachi's moral fortitude is simply unheard of in the shinobi world.



We will find out in the next chapter that the elder son was was reborn as  Itachi.


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think what he means is that If Senju were about to perform a coup, Hashirama wouldn't be able to do the things Itachi did for the greater good.


Yes, I agree. Itachi is the greater shinobi as a tool for Konoha. A "tool" in the sense that Zabuza was talking about. Indeed a tool that asks no questions and performs its duty at whatever the cost is the tool/shinobi.

Now, as far as the shinobi whose intent and efforts has made an impact on the shinobi world, Itachi is a minor character. Hashirama founded Konoha. Oro founded his own village. Even Zabuza had the balls to at least attempt a coup. Itachi has always been nothing more than a foot soldier. Let that sink in.

It goes with what I've been saying previously. Itachi is the perfect pawn, foot soldier. *Itachi is the best pawn ever. But he is a pawn , nevertheless. Let that sink in.*


----------



## jacamo (Feb 13, 2013)

Kai said:


> Hashirama basically confirmed that Itachi's deeds in the name of Konoha are even superior to his own. That ranks, arguably, as the greatest of all time for the welfare of the village.
> 
> Itachi's moral fortitude is simply unheard of in the shinobi world.



i always considered Itachi a psycho for being able to stomach the slaughter of his parents and his entire clan, and for rationalizing it to himself that it was the right thing to do

but then Hashirama puts me in my place by saying its all good


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Yes, I agree. Itachi is the greater shinobi as a tool for Konoha. A "tool" in the sense that Zabuza was talking about. Indeed a tool that asks no questions and performs its duty at whatever the cost is the tool/shinobi.
> 
> Now, as far as the shinobi whose intent and efforts has made an impact on the shinobi world, Itachi is a minor character. Hashirama founded Konoha. Oro founded his own village. Even Zabuza had the balls to at least attempt a coup. Itachi was nothing more than a foot soldier. Let that sink in.
> 
> It goes with what I've been saying previously. Itachi is the perfect pawn, foot soldier. He is the best pawn ever. But is a pawn , nonetheless. Let that sink in.



....it just occurred to me: You're doing it wrong!


----------



## Monkey D Dragon (Feb 13, 2013)

SHITSTORM....SHITSTORM....SHITSTORM!!! GOTTA GO!!!

Before I go, wouldn't be an Itachi thread without it


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi Solos


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Hashirama's job is to be a shinobi, so is Itachi's.


No, Hashirama's job is to be the Hokage (chess: King). Itachi's job is to be a shinobi of Konoha (chess: pawn). Long live, the King. Let that sink in.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

jacamo said:


> i always considered Itachi a psycho for being able to stomach the slaughter of his parents and his entire clan, and for rationalizing it to himself that it was the right thing to do
> 
> but then Hashirama puts me in my place by saying its all good


Our own opinions on morality have never mattered in how characters were actually portrayed in the manga.

Kishi has spoken


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> No, Hashirama's job is to be the Hokage (chess: King). Itachi's job is to be a shinobi of Konoha (chess: pawn). Long live, the King. Let that sink in.



Previous chapter already stated that when it comes to mentality Itachi and the kages are on the same ground, therefore comparable.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Feb 13, 2013)

22 pages holy shit.

He meant that Itachi's far more dedicated to the cause than even Hashirama the founder himself.

In other words, Hashirama would not have been able to bring himself to massacre the Senju clan if he was put in Itachi's place. And obedience and dedication to the village are hallmark virtues to a shinobi. That's it. Hashirama has absolutely no further information to go on, so he couldn't possibly make an assessment as to Itachi's power.


----------



## Neji48972 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Previous chapter already stated that when it comes to mentality Itachi and the kages are on the same ground, therefore comparable.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> 22 pages holy shit.
> 
> He meant that Itachi's far more dedicated to the cause than even Hashirama the founder himself.
> 
> In other words, Hashirama would not have been able to bring himself to massacre the Senju clan if he was put in Itachi's place. And obedience and dedication to the village are hallmark virtues to a shinobi. That's it. *Hashirama has absolutely no further information to go on, so he couldn't possibly make an assessment as to Itachi's power.*



Well, thanks to Hiruzen and Sasuke, he also just learnt that Itachi had the wildsom of an hokage at only 7 and that he destroyed the Uchiha Clan by himself.
It's impressive hype, even for the god of shinobi.


----------



## Kamikorosu (Feb 13, 2013)

Posting on an epic thread 

Itachi soloes again 

Who can stop him ?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

> Sannin Slayer
> Rikudou Slayer
> Dragon Slayer
> Greater than the God of Shinobi

Whats next?


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

22 pages, WOW

i wounder what japaness forums are saying about this topic


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> Yes, I agree. Itachi is the greater shinobi as a tool for Konoha. A "tool" in the sense that Zabuza was talking about. Indeed a tool that asks no questions and performs its duty at whatever the cost is the tool/shinobi.
> 
> Now, as far as the shinobi whose intent and efforts has made an impact on the shinobi world, Itachi is a minor character. Hashirama founded Konoha. Oro founded his own village. Even Zabuza had the balls to at least attempt a coup. Itachi has always been nothing more than a foot soldier. Let that sink in.
> 
> It goes with what I've been saying previously. Itachi is the perfect pawn, foot soldier. *Itachi is the best pawn ever. But he is a pawn , nevertheless. Let that sink in.*



AHAhhahahaha

Dat madness.


No but seriously, your post implies that you didn't let the part about "Itachi being a better shinobi than Hashirama" sink in yet.

Let that sink in first.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> 22 pages, WOW
> 
> i wounder what japaness forums are saying about this topic



Most likely indifferent.

Too busy writing IrukaxKakashi fics.


----------



## kingcools (Feb 13, 2013)

when i read this very line i said to myself "oh dear, so many dense people on NF will take this as itachi > hashirama and make threads like "edo madara = itachi > hashirama > madara?! HOW MAKE SENSE KISHI U NAP"" trolololol and here we are


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2013)

sinjin long said:


> hmmn. so i see the fanatics are taking this to mean itachi is above all. figures.
> 
> it truly is funny or perhaps sad that so many take what was said literally and then use to go full tard. i see most have fallen victim to the same definition of "shinobi" that orochimaru mistakenly believes.
> 
> ...



It's obvious what Hashirama meant, but Itachi tards like to blow things way out of proportion when it comes to him. 

It was completely evident that Hashirama's statement was to say that Itachi did his job as a shinobi better than Hashirama did his hence why he said he was a "better" shinobi, not a stronger shinobi. It had nothing to do with strength/skill/power. Hashirama has no knowledge of Itachi's power yet people want to sit here and think Hashirama's statement means Itachi's above him. Just lol.  

Itachi fans always want to take statements about Itachi out of context just like they did last chapter with the statement about Itachi having the wisdom of a hokage at age 7, which was proven to be a fallacy. He had the mindset of a hokage.

You just can't really expect a decent/logical argument when it comes to that fandom.


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

> It was completely evident that Hashirama's statement was to say that Itachi did more for Konoha than he did.



Wait, how? Hashirama eliminated the threat to his village for decades and lived a peaceful existence. Itachi wasnt able to stop Obito.

What he meant is that when it comes to decision making and acting like a shinobi Itachi is above him.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> Wait, how? Hashirama eliminated the threat to his village for decades and lived a peaceful existence. Itachi wasnt able to stop Obito.
> 
> What he meant is that when it comes to decision making and acting like a shinobi Itachi is above him.



Perhaps I should've worded it better because you're right and that's what I meant to get across.


----------



## arokh (Feb 13, 2013)

Nobody could stop Obito because his ass was in HIDING for decades. He even stated that he could not move against Konoha because of Itachi.

Hashirama wishes he was as good shinobi as Itachi.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2013)

a better shinobi, not a better human being

lol at people thinking this is a positive statement


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

arokh said:


> Nobody could stop Obito because his ass was in HIDING for decades.



Itachi still tried but failed, so perhaps he thought it was possible for Obito......I mean fake Madara to be stopped.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't know why you guys are fighting this. As the old saying goes, 'Don't question God'...


----------



## wibisana (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is better than Hashirama
he admit it


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Ryan said:


> a better shinobi, not a better human being
> 
> lol at people thinking this is a positive statement



I don't know how Hashirama pwning his own reputation for a guy he's only heard about can be a negative.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't understand, I always thought Itachi was the strongest shinobi in Narutoverse and I also think he can defeat Madara and Obito even with Juubi. Since you know Kishi is writing this manga, so with Itachi anything is possible as he was killed of by a disease plot device. Even Kishi admitted Itachi was too perfect more so than Minato.

Actually now that we are seeing more of Tobirama, I really don't see whats so special about Minato.

And besides, I have not seen anyone take this statement as strength level. Its obvious what Hashirama meant and everyone knows it.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 13, 2013)

Alert, people are going full retard and are typing. Please remain calm.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> "Our interpretation"?
> 
> I never said Hashirama was talking about his fighting ability.
> 
> ...


This.

Admittedly, I haven't read the entire thread, but a good portion of it, and haters were already claiming that fans were interperting the statement wrong when none had even said anything remotely about it relating to power. Insecure much?


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

23 pages ?Really ?


Chill your tits.

This is not the first someone makes a compliment about Itachi.Sure it's the first Hokage saying this,but still..


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

Posting in this epic thread once again, party must go on!


----------



## Rios (Feb 13, 2013)

Villain said:


> Sure it's the first Hokage saying this,but still..



where were you last week 

EDIT: Unless you mean the first as his rank the First, ok then


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> It's obvious what Hashirama meant, but Itachi tards like to blow things way out of proportion when it comes to him.
> 
> It was completely evident that Hashirama's statement was to say that Itachi did his job as a shinobi better than Hashirama did his hence why he said he was a "better" shinobi, not a stronger shinobi. It had nothing to do with strength/skill/power. Hashirama has no knowledge of Itachi's power yet people want to sit here and think Hashirama's statement means Itachi's above him. Just lol.
> 
> ...



Listen, stop to caricature Itachi fans opinion please.
Few Itachi fans there said that Hashirama made his statement speaking about power and among those who did, the majority were probably joking.

I love how the Itachi haters like to caricature his fan's opinions when Kishimoto gives new feats to Itachi but how on the other hand, if the same sentence was said in reverse, they would be incredibly quick to jump on the bandwagon and would keep it very simple and wouldn't try to complexify it or to interpret it.

Best example? Itachi's sentence about him + Kisame + other back-ups being perhaps able to achieve a draw with Jiraiya.
Many of the people who are trying to downplay any new Itachi feat (they are sometimes right btw) were probably the same who kept quoting Itachi's sentence about Jiraiya without even trying to interpret it or to consider the circunstances.
No, Itachi said it so it's that way, no other truth was acceptable and it was impossible there was any hidden sense behind that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 13, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> This.
> 
> Admittedly, I haven't read the entire thread, but a good portion of it, and haters were already claiming that fans were interperting the statement wrong when none had even said anything remotely about it relating to power. Insecure much?



Funny part is, any fandom would take this out of context had it been said for their favorite character.

But Itachi fandom has the maturity level of a hokage, so we won't do such thing


----------



## Shattering (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I understand now what's the problem here, a character like Minato is back to the plot and Kishi is stating that Hashirama is leagues above him and in top of that last two chapters the only one being hyped is Itachi  

It must hurt


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 13, 2013)

Everbody calm the fuck down. This does not mean Hashirama > Itachi, this means, that intelligence/determination/love for the village-wise Itachi was better than Hashirama.

Does this make Hashirama less than he is? No, it just gives Itachi the recognition he *deserved*, and if Uchiha bashers are seriously tearing their hair out because of this, I strongly recommend to re-read the fucking manga.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

Someone should just quote all the funny posts into one post so I can read them instead of reading 20+ posts.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Zerst?ren said:


> Everbody calm the fuck down. This does not mean Hashirama > Itachi, this means, that intelligence/determination/love for the village-wise Itachi was better than Hashirama.
> 
> Does this make Hashirama less than he is? No, it just gives Itachi the recognition he *deserved*, and if Uchiha bashers are seriously tearing their hair out because of this, I strongly recommend to re-read the fucking manga.



At the same time, you have to understand some of the haters's anger.
I mean, some of them thought that Jiraiya was at least as good shinobi (and i include power there) as Itachi......no wonder they've felt cheated by Kishi since the Itachi-Nagato fight and now with the new hype he received through the Hokages.

Even i as an Itachi fan (along with some other Itachi fans there like Divinstrosity), i find that Kishimoto is going too far in order to hype Itachi so imagine what those who were absolutely convinced that Itachi was at best as strong as Jiraiya must be thinking right now.madmad


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi makes hashirama look like chump change


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

Rios said:


> where were you last week
> 
> EDIT: Unless you mean the first as his rank the First, ok then



Ah,I meant the first by his rank.The god of all shinobis.


----------



## sadino (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi must be roflcoptering like crazy knowing the shitstorm this chapter would cause.I think it was the most shitstorm inducing chapter i nthe enitre series,seriously.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama has never seen Itachi's power. The discussion about Itachi's sacrifice led to Hashirama's comment. I'm failing to see the connection that comment from Hashirama linking to power in any way.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> *Hashirama has never seen Itachi's power.* The discussion about Itachi's sacrifice led to Hashirama's comment. I'm failing to see the connection that comment from Hashirama linking to power in any way.



But he had just heard Hiruzen saying that he had the wildsom of an hokage at 7 and that Itachi destroyed the Uchiha clan by himself(even though that's actually not quite true as he benefited from Tobi's help).
It's damn impressive, even for Hashirama


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> But he had just heard Hiruzen saying that he had the wildsom of an hokage at 7 and that Itachi destroyed the Uchiha clan by himself(even though that's actually not quite true as he benefited from Tobi's help).
> It's damn impressive, even for Hashirama



But he talked about being better.I am certain Hashi could have destroyed a clan himself.


----------



## Hiei312 (Feb 13, 2013)

you guys haven't seen the last of this yet....Kishi is saving the final blow for last. Once Hashirama is done with his story it'll be time for Minato to praise the 4 years old Itachi he met at some point in his life.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama has never seen Itachi fight. He was talking about---fuck it, I'm not gonna bother. Keep baiting these fools. It's hilarious.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Villain said:


> But he talked about being better.I am certain Hashi could have destroyed a clan himself.



We're talking about the Uchiha clan, not your normal clan


----------



## AvengeRpro (Feb 13, 2013)

The itachi and uchiha haters are always going to lose, because the author himself is an itachi fanboy.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

AvengeRpro said:


> The itachi and uchiha haters are always going to lose, because the author himself is an itachi fanboy.



and actually a bigger fanboy than probably 60-70% of the Itachi fans.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> But he had just heard Hiruzen saying that he had the wildsom of an hokage at 7 and that Itachi destroyed the Uchiha clan by himself(even though that's actually not quite true as he benefited from Tobi's help).
> It's damn impressive, even for Hashirama



Wisdom does not mean Itachi is stronger than Hashirama, furthermore the Uchiha clan's massacre didn't prompt Hashirama's statement. That would've been clearly stated if it was, instead it was brushed off as the clan killing each other off as (Tobirama) expected.

Itachi's sacrifice is the reason Hashirama said what he said. No-one in the manga has made the sacrifices Itachi made, not even Hashirama. 
No-one is saying Orochimaru is stronger than Hashirama because he called Orochimaru skilled (an actual attribute which can be linked to battle).

It is impressive that Hashirama praised Itachi's sacrifice. However it is outright false to say he admitted that his power was inferior to Itachi's.


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> We're talking about the Uchiha clan, not your normal clan



We are talking about Hashirama,the god of shinobis.You think he couldn't have killed the Uchiha Clan


----------



## IchLiebe (Feb 13, 2013)

Remember the beginning of Naruto and what a shinobi is. A tool with no goals. That means Itachi was just being used and had no goals while Hashirama had goals and shit.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wisdom does not mean Itachi is stronger than Hashirama, furthermore the Uchiha clan's massacre didn't prompt Hashirama's statement. That would've been clearly stated if it was, instead it was brushed off as the clan killing each other off as (Tobirama) expected.
> 
> Itachi's sacrifice is the reason Hashirama said what he said. No-one in the manga has made the sacrifices Itachi made, not even Hashirama.
> No-one is saying Orochimaru is stronger than Hashirama because he called Orochimaru skilled (an actual attribute which can be linked to battle).
> ...



Have you not thought about the fact that Hashirama said that because ,hearing what Hiruzen said about Itachi and especially his unique precocity (be it in term of power, mentality or intelligence), he assumed that surely, being so precocious, Itachi became at some time an even better ninja than him?
I'm not saying that's what he meant but we could also interpret it that way.


----------



## Kai (Feb 13, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I don't understand, I always thought Itachi was the strongest shinobi in Narutoverse and I also think he can defeat Madara and Obito even with Juubi. Since you know Kishi is writing this manga, so with Itachi anything is possible


Okay this is the first outrageous, serious claim of the fandom I've seen in the 24 pages.

You're wrong and you should feel bad.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Villain said:


> We are talking about Hashirma,the god of shinobis.You think he couldn't have killed the Uchiha Clan



You are vastly underestimating the Uchiha clan there and overestimating Hashirama.
Should i remind you that it took both Tobi/Madara and Itachi to destroy the Uchiha clan?
Remember what Sasuke said to his brother "*Even you* couldn't have destroyed the Uchiha clan alone".
And we know how highly Sasuke rates Itachi.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Villain said:


> We are talking about Hashirma,the god of shinobis.You think he couldn't have killed the Uchiha Clan



No that's why he had to make a truce with them


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> Have you not thought about the fact that Hashirama said that because ,hearing what Hiruzen said about Itachi and especially his unique precocity (be it in term of power, mentality or intelligence), he assumed that surely, being so precocious, Itachi became at some time an even better ninja than him?
> I'm not saying that's what he meant but we could also interpret it that way.



The author has shown he has no issues to directly reference power, in fact I don't recall a single time power was ever vaguely touched on. Except for when Sage Naruto made his entrance, however that was very clear; Orochimaru admitting inferiority was clear too. Hashirama's statement, the atmosphere around it, did not match the 'power' bill. It matched the "he's a better shinobi" bill; Itachi inherited that "do right by the shadows, even if you're hated" from Shisui. 

That made Itachi unique seeing as he's the only character to practice self-sacrifice to the highest level we've seen in the manga. Every other character sacrificed something but were remembered well for it.
Itachi sacrificed everything close and dear to him _along with_ the glory just for the sake of the greater good. 

We can interpret things however we want, however some interpretations are outright wrong. In this case referencing an alleged power comparison is a very incorrect interpretation because Itachi's power hasn't received hype since his battle with Sasuke. I say that because when it did, we knew without a doubt it was power that was being hyped. 
That is very different from now where it is _very_ debatable with a number of people, such as myself, questioning where the power interpretation came from.

Simply put 'power' doesn't come into the context.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Feb 13, 2013)

Honestly i think if the war continue the uchiha clan would of won eventually,now that we know they get stronger after they lose there loved ones, senju would lose power with more casualties, while the uchiha would actualy gain.

we never know though just a thought


----------



## arokh (Feb 13, 2013)

@Munboy

Not unique, he was taught by Shisui who was also a love-ninja.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 13, 2013)

arokh said:


> @Munboy
> 
> Not unique, he was taught by Shisui who was also a love-ninja.



He was taught by Shisui, but Itachi followed that code more strictly than Shisui did.


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 13, 2013)

Fuck it. Lets run with it. Itachi>>>>>HASHIMRAMA. Itachi said if he got EMS he would surpass Madara. Therefor he should become better than Madara in turn he would be better than Hashirama. 

In Itachi we trust


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 13, 2013)

Sniffers said:


> Unwilling to see Madara's betrayal? Madara just left and then attacked upon his 'return'. Hashirama saved the village. Right?



Remember Oonoki's flashback? Madara sabotaged Hashirama's plans for a shinobi alliance.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi would so own Hashi 




:ho


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Remember Oonoki's flashback? Madara sabotaged Hashirama's plans for a shinobi alliance.


Not sure whether that was 'unwillingness' to see it or Hashirama just not seeing it, because it happened behind his back.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Hashirama has never seen Itachi's power. The discussion about Itachi's sacrifice led to Hashirama's comment. I'm failing to see the connection that comment from Hashirama linking to power in any way.



Thank you. 500 comments for something that should be taken with a grain of salt is ridiculous. Hashirama's statement I think stresses the incredulity of self sacrifice for someone else, but let's not jump to irrational conclusions.


----------



## n0thinglasts (Feb 13, 2013)

Eric The Great said:


> Really...?  He only meant it in terms of the sacrifice Itachi made for his village.  He didn't indicate anything about stronger, smarter, etc.  Just "a better shinobi".  And a shinobi's duty is self sacrifice.  And if your reply is, "I know that already", then I'm not entirely sure why you'd be done with he manga...



Maybe he doesn't like the way Kish absolutely loves Itachi. The comment was not needed at all, any author who thought of Itachi as just a normal character probably wouldn't bother to throw in the lines about him that are completely unnecessary.

Also even though it isn't about strength it is about something just as important, although most people here won't see it as important because they are 13 year olds who only care about action.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashiriama: Itachi is a better shinobi then me.

Itachi: * creates next Madara *

Hashirama: * prevents next Madara *


----------



## AvengeRpro (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi > Hashirama. Source: Hashirama.

7yo Itachi = hokage level. Source: Third hokage.

11yo Itachi > orochimaru, who is above kage level. Source: orochimaru.

Itachi's disease is the only way Itachi could be killed because he was too perfect. Source: Kishimoto (yep, interview).


----------



## Grescia (Feb 13, 2013)

GREAT.
I am actually happy Itachi is being praised and recognized for his action by the god of shinobi himself! I truly wanted him recognized by his village(Because he DESERVED it)
BUT this is so much better!


Itachi's sacrifice was so epic... I am glad Kishi didn't forget it. Seriously, I was so touched and amazed by Itachi's story, I thought it would have made a good movie. SOO I am happy he is being praised now! Better late than never!!


----------



## Blaze Release (Feb 13, 2013)

As an Itachi fan sometimes i wonder, if his fanbase are purposely trolling for a response or whether they actually believe what they say.

It was clear as day what Hashirama was trying to say. 
After all Sasuke has said, he not only wants to stop Sasuke from becoming another Madara by saying those kinds words but also he respects Itachi as a konoha shinobi who sacrificed all for his village, the leaf. 

Basically you can say Itachi and his story represents the closest thing to a shinobi in this manga.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The author has shown he has no issues to directly reference power, in fact I don't recall a single time power was ever vaguely touched on. Except for when Sage Naruto made his entrance, however that was very clear; Orochimaru admitting inferiority was clear too. Hashirama's statement, the atmosphere around it, did not match the 'power' bill. It matched the "he's a better shinobi" bill; Itachi inherited that "do right by the shadows, even if you're hated" from Shisui.
> 
> That made Itachi unique seeing as he's the only character to practice self-sacrifice to the highest level we've seen in the manga. Every other character sacrificed something but were remembered well for it.
> Itachi sacrificed everything close and dear to him _along with_ the glory just for the sake of the greater good.
> ...



Hum what???eek
Where have you been in the last 200 chapters??


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> But Itachi fandom has the maturity level of a hokage, so we won't do such thing



we don't need to do so, because kishi is doing it for us.


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're gonna conclude Itachi is a better shinobi than Hashirama due to this, then Minato had the potential to surpass Rikudo Sennin (Jiraiya's words). It's called empty hype. Last week was different, though. It showed Itachi was very mature from young age.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

empty hype? yeah okay lol


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> If you're gonna conclude Itachi is a better shinobi than Hashirama due to this, then Minato had the potential to surpass Rikudo Sennin (Jiraiya's words). It's called empty hype. Last week was different, though. It showed Itachi was very mature from young age.



it's different; it's straight from the horse mouth in the case of itachi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> If you're gonna conclude Itachi is a better shinobi than Hashirama due to this, then Minato had the potential to surpass Rikudo Sennin (Jiraiya's words). It's called empty hype. Last week was different, though. It showed Itachi was very mature from young age.



not really.. with Jiraiya's words you can interpret that minato may have stronger than Rikoudu in due time but he died before that.. Hashi straight out said that itachi was a better shinobi..

both were very clear and straight forward hype statements


----------



## AvengeRpro (Feb 13, 2013)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> because Itachi's power hasn't received hype since his battle with Sasuke.



Do you read the manga? After that there had been countless itachi references, including obito admitting inferiority to him, and when he came back from the dead he humillated a more powerful version of nagato, schooled naruto and then literally soloed the war.

And on the self sacrifice side of things, itachi not only gave his clan/family away but his his life for other people too....twice. Not a single character comes close.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Blaze Release said:


> As an Itachi fan sometimes i wonder, if his fanbase are* purposely trolling for a response* or whether they actually believe what they say.




I just wonder what it is about Itachi that makes his fans spam the most amount of trolling on this site, maybe they are trying to emulate his genjutsu


----------



## RBL (Feb 13, 2013)

if itachi had not die maybe he would have been stronger than madara. but at the momment no.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rock Lee is the best shinobi


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

i know it hurts to know that minato's great grand-teacher admitted that itachi is the better shinobi.


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> both were very clear and straight forward hype statements



They would be hype if Jiraiya knew what RS was capable of and if Hashirama even knew anything about Itachi's fighting style. The only thing hashirama knows about Itachi is that he sacrificed everything for the village.


Edit: I'm sorry, but do I really have to explain this to you?

Shinobi is more than sacrifice. The only way this could work out is if Hashirama thinks that sacrifice is the only thing that makes a shinobi. But strength also plays a part and that wasn't factored in his statement.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Next chapter:

Hashirama: ....and this is what a village is.

Sasuke: Okay.

Tobirama: MADARA IS GOIN APESHIT

Minato: Somuchfucksomuchfucksomuchfuck...

Hiruzen: Who can stop this?

Orochimaru: I know. Uchiha Madara can only be defeated by one man. 

Sasuke: Wait.. you can't mean..!!

Orochimaru: .....Uchiha Itachi. Or should I say, The Second Madara, the strongest and most vile of swordsmen, Uchiha Itachi. 

Sasuke: Second... Madara?

Orochimaru: Before your brother became Ninja Jesus, he was one of the most unprecedented villains in the shinobi world. He is known for an even bigger genocide than the Uchiha one, killing 3000 people in one go just because they insulted the Uchiha. 

Sasuke: But... you wanted his body.

Orochimaru: You kidding me, I could never stand up to him. That's suicide. This guy knows  ALL schools of swordsmanship, has a Suiton mastery greater than the second Hokage and greater speed than the fourth Hokage. Itachi was... I can't even describe it. I admire this guy.

Sasuke: So my fight with him...

Orochimaru: He was at his weakest when you fought him. At his absolute weakest. And he still managed to best me. Dammit.

Hashirama: So the Second Madara came... but he was a Jesus man. What a twist.

Tobirama: I must meet this man and test my power on him.

Minato: Didn't I tell you that Itachi would excel? At 5 years, he killed so many people in the third ninja war... insane. No wonder he was hailed as a prodigy.

Sasuke: So much fuck... I must see this battle. I MUST see it.


----------



## Rain (Feb 13, 2013)

11k views LOL.

KT rules thread has 9k. And it's here for 2 years.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi should get his own Kage mountain. 

He is clearly in a class of his own. If anyone should know, it would be the much wanked Hashirama. 

Godkage-Uchiha Itachi. 

Works for me.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

does anyone know the highest amount of views and reply's from a thread in KT


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 13, 2013)

DonutKid said:


> i know it hurts to know that minato's great grand-teacher admitted that itachi is the better shinobi.




0/10
Try harder pls.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> They would be hype if Jiraiya knew what RS was capable of and if Hashirama even knew anything about Itachi's fighting style. *The only thing hashirama knows about Itachi is that he sacrificed everything for the village.*
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm sorry, but do I really have to explain this to you?
> ...



You forgot he also knows now that Itachi at 7 had the wildsom of an hokage and that he was able to destroy the Uchiha clan by himself.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Now that I think about it...

...Databook 2 said we had only seen a 'glimpse of his potential', and that all of his many accomplishments didn't really reflect how great he was. 

I mean, I know it said all of that ... but I had no idea that it meant Itachi was >>> than Hashirama. 

I now understand how Itachi could baby-sit Naruto and Bee, and beat Nagato in six pages.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> ...Databook 2 said we had only seen a 'glimpse of his potential', and that all of his many accomplishments didn't really reflect how great he was.
> 
> ...



Unohana Itachi


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

I was re-watching anime's episodes 81-82 recently and the more we are learning about Itachi, the more i laugh at Asuma saying that he would defeat both Itachi and Kisame.

Asuma soloes!!


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> You forgot he also knows now that Itachi at 7 had the wildsom of an hokage and that he was able to destroy the Uchiha clan by himself.



The correct translation said he thought like an hokage when he was 7 years old, not that he had the wisdom of one. 
As for killing the uchihas, that still doesn't say anything because Hashirama has no way of knowing how strong the uchihas were in Itachi's time.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Now that I think about it...
> 
> ...Databook 2 said we had only seen a 'glimpse of his potential', and that all of his many accomplishments didn't really reflect how great he was.
> 
> ...



Hold on man, Hashirama's statement doesn't necessarly prove that Itachi was stronger than Hashirama.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Unohana Itachi



Its closer to kenpachii Itachi


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> 0/10
> Try harder pls.



Ƶero/10

i can see that it's already good enough that you're using your username for the rating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> They would be hype if Jiraiya knew what RS was capable of and if Hashirama even knew anything about Itachi's fighting style. The only thing hashirama knows about Itachi is that he sacrificed everything for the village.



not really.. he just knew Minato's potential was just that great.. he already expressed how he surpassed a high tier ninja like himself, so saying something like that is not THAT ridiculous.. Naruto and Sasuke both have the potential to surpass RS.. why, because they surpassed guys like Jiraiya and Orochimaru [which are basically kage level shinobi] chapters ago (or in manga time, at a very young age)..

and clearly Hashi's comments weren't about strength, like you said he knows nothing about his fighting style so it has to be about his mindset.. 



> Edit: I'm sorry, but do I really have to explain this to you?
> 
> Shinobi is more than sacrifice. The only way this could work out is if Hashirama thinks that sacrifice is the only thing that makes a shinobi. But strength also plays a part and that wasn't factored in his statement.



what? Ninjas are all about self-sacrifice for the sake of the mission and/or their master.. 

but if we're strictly speaking about ninjas in the naruto world:-

Hashi was commenting about Itachi's mindset and nature.. Sarutobi emphasized about his wisdom, loyalty, AND compassion for his little brother.. that's basically the qualities to look for in a Konoha Ninja.. i mean even Konoha fodder that died fighting the kyuubi are praised as heroes(Iruka's parents).. so it's clear that Hashi can talk about how good is a ninja without the need to know about his/her power..

so no, it can't be empty hype.. cuz it actually means something.. for us readers at least, we're certain that Hashi wont go for those extremes of self-sacrifce to save the village.. that's where the comparison came from..


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Well i guess itachi is the most talked about character on the forum, maybe that's why kishi keeps bring him up, he creates interest in the manga with just one line references.  

Whether you hate or love him, kishi knows that itachi creates a buzz and sales goes up.


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> The *correct* translation said he thought like an hokage when he was 7 years old, not that he had the wisdom of one.
> As for killing the uchihas, that still doesn't say anything because Hashirama has no way of knowing how strong the uchihas were in Itachi's time.



And how do you know it's the correct one?
Please, don't go again into the translation shitfights we so often experimented in the past with Itachi (his sentence about Jiraiya, Kabuto's sentence about him being on another level to other edos,etc....).

What will be next?? Kishimoto was drunk when he wrote that?


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> 0/10
> Try harder pls.



he is right though. the butthurt....... accept it


----------



## auem (Feb 13, 2013)

500+ replies within 12 hours..!!...this thread is going to create record in KT among weekly chapter threads.....carry on...


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> Well i guess itachi is the most talked about character on the forum, maybe that's why kishi keeps bring him up, he creates interest in the manga with just one line references.
> 
> Whether you hate or love him, kishi knows that itachi creates a buzz and sales goes up.



You're right.
I even wonder sometimes if he didn't purposely create the shite about Itachi and Jiraiya in part 1.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 13, 2013)

DonutKid said:


> Ƶero/10
> 
> i can see that it's already good enough that you're using your username for the rating.



Its cute that you think so highly of me but seriously, your trolling sucks. Try again.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 13, 2013)

Rage of Hate said:


> Well i guess itachi is the most talked about character on the forum, maybe that's why kishi keeps bring him up, he creates interest in the manga with just one line references.
> 
> Whether you hate or love him, kishi knows that itachi creates a buzz and sales goes up.



Imagine Kishi made a spin off series with Itachi as the main character. It will be so great that even the haters would watch it.


----------



## kyubix2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama is god of shinobi and it is clear that is so much powerful than itachi is. But Itachi is smarter than hashi, that is a shinobi, that's why jikamaru become jounin so fast before other more stronger. 

Is something like naruto - kakashi. Kakashi is better shinobi than naruto, naruto is just more powerful. 

Mastermind + EMS = Itachi. Hashi is definitely like naruto but more powerful


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Imagine Kishi made a spin off series with Itachi as the main character. It will be so great that even the haters would watch it.



Itachi as a main character, you serious. 

He'd solo the plot in a single panel.


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Third Hokage: Itachi Uchiha... How do I begin to explain Itachi Uchiha?
Juugo: Itachi Uchiha is flawless.
Fourth Hokage: I hear his hair's insured for $10,000.
Suigetsu: I hear he does car commercials... in Kumo.
Second Hokage: His favorite movie is Varsity Blues.
First Hokage: One time he met me on a plane...And I told him he was a better Shinobi then me.
Orochimaru: One time he genjutsu'd me and cut my hand... it was awesome.

*i hope someone gets the reference*


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi even looks like Hashirama. Those two are defo related.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi even looks like Hashirama. Those two are defo related.



itachi being the father of hashirama


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> not really.. he just knew Minato's potential was just that great.. he already expressed how he surpassed a high tier ninja like himself, so saying something like that is not THAT ridiculous.. Naruto and Sasuke both have the potential to surpass RS.. why, because they surpassed guys like Jiraiya and Orochimaru [which are basically kage level shinobi] chapters ago (or in manga time, at a very young age)..
> 
> and clearly Hashi's comments weren't about strength, like you said he knows nothing about his fighting style so it has to be about his mindset..
> 
> ...


It depends on your definition of shinobi. 
Oro thinks the best shinobi is one who knows the most jutsus. So for Oro, Itachi is out of the equation. 

Jiraiya and Naruto think a shinobi is one who endures and who has the guts to move on. 
Itachi would fit the bill on this one, but there are others more qualified for that.  



Oro puts strength above everything.
Jiraiya and Naruto see will as a more important factor. 
In the end, it's subjective.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

kyubix2 said:


> Hashirama is god of shinobi and it is clear that is so much powerful than itachi is. But Itachi is smarter than hashi, that is a shinobi, that's why jikamaru become jounin so fast before other more stronger.
> 
> Is something like naruto - kakashi. Kakashi is better shinobi than naruto, naruto is just more powerful.
> 
> Mastermind + EMS = Itachi. Hashi is definitely like naruto but more powerful



No im pretty sure kakashi confirmed long ago naruto is a better shinobi then him.

its not the same.


----------



## Grescia (Feb 13, 2013)

Rain said:


> 11k views LOL.
> 
> KT rules thread has 9k. And it's here for 2 years.



:amazed
It's the Itachi effect!
He just NEVER ceases to amaze me! 

In the manga, I seriously want them to talk more about Itachi. I thought we already knew almost everything about him, but it is like he became more mysterious to me! 

NOW I WANT TO KNOW MORE 
Please, KISHI! Questions like "where/how did he get his Totsuka sword?!" I bet Oro would be curious too!


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi even looks like Hashirama. Those two are defo related.



Duh. one's a senju and the other uchiha. they came from the same race with different names.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

^dude needs a hug


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

^ he's trying hard to become acknowledged. learning from itachi


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

Ƶero said:


> Its cute that you think so highly of me but seriously, your trolling sucks. Try again.



It's cute that you think that I think highly of you.


----------



## XxMaverickxX (Feb 13, 2013)

I was going to ponder something thoughtful but then I Valiere's signature...

You can't compare a grape with a watermelon.
There's no point at all really.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Grescia said:


> :amazed
> It's the Itachi effect!
> He just NEVER ceases to amaze me!
> 
> ...



I can't believe it, itachi hyped up weapons still keep him very relevant outside of his relevance from hokage's, oro, sasuke, obito, naruto, 5 kage's and so forth. Itachi is just to dam plot relevant to so many people it's unbelievable


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> And how do you know it's the correct one?


Ask "talk" (the member) or see the official translation. Beware, you have to pay for it.



> Please, don't go again into the translation shitfights we so often experimented in the past with Itachi (his sentence about Jiraiya, Kabuto's sentence about him being on another level to other edos,etc....).
> 
> What will be next?? Kishimoto was drunk when he wrote that?


I was just informing you. I always prefer to be informed. No one likes to be ignorant, especially when it comes to things you argue about with others.


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 13, 2013)

XxMaverickxX said:


> I was going to ponder something thoughtful but then I Valiere's signature...
> 
> You can't compare a grape with a watermelon.
> There's no point at all really.



if you see his signature more clearly, there are actually grapes on the surface on the watermelon.


----------



## HumanWine (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> It depends on your definition of shinobi.
> Oro thinks the best shinobi is one who knows the most jutsus. So for Oro, Itachi is out of the equation.
> 
> Jiraiya and Naruto think a shinobi is one who endures and who has the guts to move on.
> ...


basically. Narutoverse shinobi/ninja have a different definition than the real world definition. Shinobi/ninja is interchangeable with knight/warrior depending on what character is talking.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

28 pages and going strong.

my bet is up to page 35

Make it happen NF


----------



## Zenith (Feb 13, 2013)

*because Itachi needs more praise*



it is only a matter of time before Kishi finds a way to include it in the story

[sp=meanwhile in the Itachi mobile][/sp]


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

XxMaverickxX said:


> I was going to ponder something thoughtful but then I Valiere's signature...
> 
> You can't compare a grape with a watermelon.
> There's no point at all really.


----------



## Roxa5 (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is o.k


----------



## ch1p (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread:  Haven't read such an hillarious thing for quite a while.

I love the constant reminders that it's about Itachi's moral standing as a ninja, not his strenght  even though no one said otherwise. It really shows how bothered people are.


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

HumanWine said:


> basically. Narutoverse shinobi/ninja have a different definition than the real world definition. Shinobi/ninja is interchangeable with knight/warrior depending on what character is talking.



For us, the readers, the better shinobi is the one who is stronger. The word stronger includes everything; speed, intelligence, power, jutsus etc. 

And you know what? That also goes for the characters of the manga in general, which is why certain characters were called God of Shinobi. They didn't get that name just because they were willing to sacrifice themselves for the village. Minato and Itachi sacrificed themselves for the village, and that wasn't enough. 

Having the most jutsus also wasn't enough for Kakashi to be called a God. 
In the end, it was the combined aspects that I talked above that made the verse nickname certain characters as Gods.


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 13, 2013)

ch1p said:


> This thread:  Haven't read such an hillarious thing for quite a while.
> 
> I love the constant reminders that it's about Itachi's moral standing as a ninja, not his strenght  even though no one said otherwise. It really shows how bothered people are.


Indeed. It's good fun.


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi trying to remove all Itachi haters.

I wonder how long they can stand his persecution?


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


>



Want them bigger.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

what's larger, the itachi hater's or the itachi fan base


----------



## Voodoo chile (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks like no chapter goes by without Itachi being mentioned.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Please don't try and fight the funk. Itachi is your god.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 13, 2013)

So more Itachi cock sucking by Kishimoto huh? I'm not surprised at all. Next chapter he'll be saying Itachi>Sage of 6 paths.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> Hold on man, Hashirama's statement doesn't necessarly prove that Itachi was stronger than Hashirama.



It doesn't DISPROVE it either. 

That's all I need!111


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

Voodoo chile said:


> Looks like no chapter goes by without Itachi being mentioned.



Because he creates a buzz in the naruto reading world and this drives sales up the roof.


----------



## Drums (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi was a better shinobi than most, no surprise here. And by better, I'm refering to shinobi mentality and not power.


----------



## Grescia (Feb 13, 2013)

Voodoo chile said:


> Looks like no chapter goes by without Itachi being mentioned.



To my UTTERLY delight! Sometimes, I love Kishi


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi is trying to top Kubo.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Feb 13, 2013)

no good chapter without itachi or itachi references


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

AvengeRpro said:


> no good chapter without itachi or itachi references



And Itachi tops the charts once again. He is a cash cow.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 13, 2013)

we might finally see the most anticipated match up in the eintire manga which has been hyped beyond everthing madara vs harishima and instead of creating a 29 page plus on who things will turn out, what jutsu will be used, we are talking about a single reference line on itachi. Truly itachi is every author dream to create a buzz so easy it's unbearable.


----------



## Algol (Feb 13, 2013)

Why did I even bother entering this thread? I know most of you are trolling, and live it up, it's cool, but then I read posts about people saying (and possibly really believing) this is about strength and i just 



Nikushimi said:


> Hashirama on Itachi: "He's a better shinobi than me"?
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> ...





StrawHeart said:


> Itachi was a better shinobi than most, no surprise here. And by better, I'm refering to shinobi mentality and not power.



These. Props on the respect and rationality. Now I am glad I came in here to see that Itachi does have some respectable fans still.


----------



## ? (Feb 13, 2013)

Almost 600 posts


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi ain't even my fav char but the soloing he is unleashing on fandoms here makes me pretty damn hard.



boohead said:


> I just wonder what it is about Itachi that makes his fans spam the most amount of trolling on this site, maybe they are trying to emulate his genjutsu


----------



## Shadow050 (Feb 13, 2013)

i seriously hope people aren't serious in here... 

idk or care who's a better "shinobi" but i really hope people aren't acting like this is really saying anything lol


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)

Shadow050 said:


> i seriously hope people aren't serious in here...
> 
> idk or care who's a better "shinobi" but i really hope people aren't acting like this is really saying anything lol



Not one Itachi fan said it had to do with power, everyone is accepting it for what it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

ZE said:


> It depends on your definition of shinobi.
> Oro thinks the best shinobi is one who knows the most jutsus. So for Oro, Itachi is out of the equation.
> 
> Jiraiya and Naruto think a shinobi is one who endures and who has the guts to move on.
> ...





obviously whatever Hashi will say about "Village" and "Shinobi" will be the real meaning of these words in this series..  i mean that's what Sasuke summoned him for.. 

Oro's and Jiraiya's definitions will either be built upon or retconned..

point is, it's not so subjective when the "God Of Shinobi" clearly states it 



ZE said:


> For us, the readers, the better shinobi is the one who is stronger. The word stronger includes everything; speed, intelligence, power, jutsus etc.
> 
> And you know what? That also goes for the characters of the manga in general, which is why certain characters were called God of Shinobi. They didn't get that name just because they were willing to sacrifice themselves for the village. Minato and Itachi sacrificed themselves for the village, and that wasn't enough.
> 
> ...



what hot bullshit.. clearly "Shinobi" will have a definite meaning.. Hashi will define it in the next few chapters.. either way in the end; God of Shinobi will always be less of a Shinobi than Itachi.. just deal with it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2013)

Kakashi is a better ninja than Naruto.

But Naruto straight up rape him in a fight.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 13, 2013)

This can't be a serious thread.


----------



## Melas (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi makes a parody of his own story. What an author! Atleast there is cheap comedy to laugh at.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

itachi's accomplishments as a shinobi put the first hokage to shame


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Admittedly, I'm trolling like crazy...

...but it is funny that Kishimoto keeps supplying us with fuel to be as ridiculous as we're being. 

I mean, does Kishimoto not understand how the things he write about Itachi can be interpreted and totally throw off the power hierarchy? 

You can say we shouldn't interpret things the way that we do, but Kishimoto doesn't have to keep doing the things he do, either. He's not helping at all. 

Hell, didn't Vice Rage Quit this morning?


----------



## αce (Feb 13, 2013)

It's amazing that a simple humble comment makes a 30 page thread. You peasants disturb me.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's amazing that a simple humble comment makes a 30 page thread. You peasants disturb me.



This is just the beginning


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's amazing that a simple humble comment makes a 30 page thread. You peasants disturb me.



It indeed is quite sad.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.



several  itachi haters are like the guy in your sig



fffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> several  itachi haters are like the guy in your sig
> 
> 
> 
> fffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck



So if Itachi returns again..


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.



NF will give 404 errors again.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Moon~ said:


> NF will give 404 errors again.



NF servers can't handle a shitstorm of this magnitude


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> So if Itachi returns again..



yup, expect SS3 Turrin running around with 60+ minute rant.


----------



## Stormcloak (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.



Oh my


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's amazing that a simple humble comment makes a 30 page thread. You peasants disturb me.



Itachi and Hinata have the very special ability to draw the attention of everyone wherever they do ANYTHING. Haters, tards, even those that do not particularly care about those few. Their very presence or even a short mention can create a m*****ucking shitstorm!!

Even Sasuke can't cause SUCH shit.

I can't even imagine what would happen if during a single chapter Hinata and Naruto kissed while in another place Itachi puts Madara under genjutsu with the latter shaking in fear at Itachi's prowess a second before his eyelids are pierced by kunais.

Both the Itachi fapping thread and Hinata's pairing thread would break a record in number of post per thread.

 No doubt.

And NF WOULD explode.


----------



## ch1p (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.



I can't wait.


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> The first HOKAGE ITSELF said.... ITACHI is better than me ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, o the troliing. Turrin must be crying.



i am telling ya, 60 minute rant on his channel incoming 

itachi fans, subscribe to his channel now and be the first to witness it!!!!!

Original song


----------



## emachina (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree with this thread 100%. And Tenten soloes!


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

Addy said:


> i am telling ya, 60 minute rant incoming



He might be in the Hospital getting treatment. His youtube thing will be postpone untill next week.... maybe  



emachina said:


> I agree with this thread 100%. And Tenten soloes!



 agreed too.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 13, 2013)

Psh.  Aoba is stronger than Hashirama.   It took Pain a lot of doing to beat Jiraiya.  Aoba did it with a door


----------



## Algol (Feb 13, 2013)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's amazing that a simple humble comment makes a 30 page thread. You peasants disturb me.



sorry, master


*Spoiler*: __ 



don't you have like 5 or so posts in here yourself anyway lol?






KAKASHI10 said:


> He might be in the Hospital getting treatment. His youtube thing will be postpone untill next week.... maybe
> 
> 
> 
> agreed too.



i figured you'd come back for an appearance on this thread haha, welcome back man.

you haven't missed much. as you can tell, the story keeps on rolling, new or old characters come back, plot is in it's end game, and kishi still just faps to itachi, so the KL never changes much


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

Algol said:


> sorry, master
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tought I was your master. 

The birds are signign, the king is soloing, the GODS are bowing yeao today is a good day a good day indeed.


----------



## Algol (Feb 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> I tought I was your master.
> 
> The birds are signign, the king is soloing, the GODS are bowing yeao today is a good day a good day indeed.



it was sarcasm


...and yes, you are. and check above, my editing too slow


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Sasuke: The world I love, the tears I drop, to be part of the wave, can't stop.. ever wonder if it's... all for youuuu...



> Worst...Chapter...EVER!!!!!
> Rant:
> 
> I hated this chapter, and every minute of it.
> ...



...you're welcome.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup, 100% prooved.


----------



## emachina (Feb 13, 2013)

It is now manga facts. Until Hashirama bends Tobirama over a chair, screams "Prepare yourself little brother, I'm going in dry. Because I love you"! He will never be as good as Itachi.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

emachina said:


> It is now manga facts. Until Hashirama bends Tobirama over a chair, screams "Prepare yourself little brother, I'm going in dry. Because I love you"! He will *NO ONE WILL *never be as good as Itachi.



FIX IT FOR YOU

THE BEST THERE IS, THE BEST THERE WAS AND THE BEST IT WILL NEVER BE,,,,,,,, IN BIG LETTERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS FUCK YOU ANKO


----------



## Dragash1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Dat wank. 

1 panel, 600 posts just for the king


----------



## Algol (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Just wait for Minato to say Itachi is greater than him. The shitstorm will be like a DDoS attack.



At least Itachi can't surpass Obito at doing this (shutting down forums for a day ahaha)... so far


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Algol said:


> At least Itachi can't surpass Obito at doing this (shutting down forums for a day ahaha)... so far



Oh he can... he can. You underestimate the power he has over fans and haters alike.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

Algol said:


> At least Itachi can't surpass Obito at doing this (shutting down forums for a day ahaha)... so far



CHALENGE ACCEPTED. It even made me come back to this shit hole an post. 

Hit the batiitachi sign, we are calling the BROTHERHOOD


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 13, 2013)

I knew this would be a thread.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 13, 2013)

Soon as I saw that line I knew there'd be a issue on NF. Think that was just the first being humble.

Imagine if Minato said it, the rage would be hilarious.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

31 pages strong. So just waiting for Yondaime to say something like that


----------



## Star★Platinum (Feb 13, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Soon as I saw that line I knew there'd be a issue on NF. Think that was just the first being humble.
> 
> Imagine if Minato said it, the rage would be hilarious.



The rage, the sheer rage.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 31 pages strong. So just waiting for Yondaime to say something like that



My sources say next week will be the week everyone was waiting for. Minato will bow.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Feb 13, 2013)

For the people saying the site has not crash compare to the obito revelation. The site got more stuff to prevent that to happend. So they raised the bar way WAY UP to crashe it. Compare to the obito crash. 
FYI


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Admittedly, I'm trolling like crazy...


----------



## Jagger (Feb 13, 2013)

I really hope people don't take this statement literally...


----------



## Doge (Feb 13, 2013)

I like how Hashirama is about to succeed in what Itachi wanted to most.


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Kirath (Feb 13, 2013)

Better Shinobi in the sense of self sacrifice, not power.


----------



## Doge (Feb 13, 2013)

KAKASHI10 said:


> For the people saying the site has not crash compare to the obito revelation. The site got more stuff to prevent that to happend. So they raised the bar way WAY UP to crashe it. Compare to the obito crash.
> FYI



No, the Obito crash happened because we knew it was coming and it was a huge reveal after 200+ chapters of mystery.  It was even trending on Twitter.

This is nowhere near as big as Tobi = Obito.  It was a statement given by Hashirama that no one expected.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I really hope people don't take this statement literally...



if its not to be taken literally, then what is it supposed to be taken as?

lol


----------



## LostInLogicError (Feb 13, 2013)

32 pages... you gotta be kidding me


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

fucking lol @ all the Itachi fans actually taking this literally and out of context


----------



## Lazav (Feb 13, 2013)

kresh said:


> I like how Hashirama is about to succeed in what Itachi wanted to most.



Let's be real, it was the combined effort of Itachi, Hashirama, Naruto and perhaps others that is rehabilitating Sasuke.

And no, Itachi didn't cause his brother's hatred. He took his brothers hatred onto himself, absorbed it by playing the bad guy, and in the process really did make Sasuke stronger as a fighter. But he failed to redeem Sasuke and set him on the right path through hatred, something he later realized and took huge strides to correct. 

In hindsight, Itachi should have been totally up-front with Sasuke, had more faith in his brother. But just because Itachi didn't do the best option, doesn't mean he completely failed. That's Itachi being modest. Hashirama and Sasuke think differently, Naruto thinks differently, and and ultimately anyone with their head outside their ass will think differently. 

Itachi did what he thought was best for his brother. It wasn't the best of all possible outcomes, but compared to the alternatives it's pretty damn good. Itachi has very idealistic expectations set for his brother, and I say that in a positive sense. But because his expectations are so high, he says he utterly failed. Which he did, but only failed his own expectations. He expected Sasuke to be a hero who had a strong will of fire to protect the village and redeem the clan. He couldn't get that through hatred, something Itachi later realized. 

Everyone thinks Itachi is a goddamned hero, except for Itachi. That's humility and modesty, and an ability to see his own faults and shortcomings. But in comparison to other characters, he's the manga's Jesus. 

I know haters will hate, I expect it and almost welcome their ad hominem attacks and angst-filled groaning. The above is my opinion which I believe corresponds to reality. And yes, I do believe Itachi haters are delusional, and do not have a firm grasp on real life concepts such as love and courage.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> fucking lol @ all the Itachi fans actually taking this literally and out of context



lol at the damage control from other butthurt fans.

In any case there was no context given he just said he was a better shinobi.

The only context given are the ones that fans want to put on to the manga in order to make seems as if the manga is saying something closer to what they believe.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

are they seriously telling me im taking the line literally?

LOOOL dumbasses. NOoo im supposed to pretend like he didnt mean what he said


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

Its just funny because its clearly meant as a modest compliment on the part of Hashirama with no bearing on actual strength or skill. Hashirama knows NOTHING about Itachi's skill or power. Only what he did for the village as a _Shinobi_

What he said is meant as a compliment on his values as a Shinobi and a member of the leaf. 


In no way is Hashirama saying "He is stronger and more skilled than me" He is generalizing it more along the lines of "He was a better_ person_ than me"


but if Itachi fans wanna make desperate grabs at canon they are more than capable at that as we already know


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

no one said anything specific. 

all it says is itachi > hashirama

"he puts a shinobi like me to shame"


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> no one said anything specific.
> 
> all it says is itachi > hashirama
> 
> "he puts a shinobi like me to shame"



Ignorance is bliss


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

take it up with kishi not me


----------



## Kage (Feb 13, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> And people still think Itachi isn't a mary sue  and kishi's favorite





Gilgamesh said:


> And people still think Itachi isn't a mary sue  and kishi's favorite





Gilgamesh said:


> And people still think Itachi isn't a mary sue  and kishi's favorite





Gilgamesh said:


> And people still think Itachi isn't a mary sue  and kishi's favorite


yes even STILL.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Kage said:


> yes even STILL.



MARY SUE are perfect and don't have OR admit flaws.

So its impossible for Itachi to be one no matter what.

He doesn't fit the description.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread is GOLD


----------



## Kage (Feb 13, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> MARY SUE are perfect and don't admit flaws.
> 
> So its impossible for Itachi to be one no matter what.
> 
> he doesn't fir the description.



if you say so I WONDER WHAT CHARACTER KISHI WILL HAVE SAY "ITACHI IS THE BESTEST!" NEXT.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> fucking lol @ all the Itachi fans actually taking this literally and out of context



The ironic thing is we are not, most of us are just trolling because Itachi-haters are just walking into this shit like you. 
This thread was amazing btw, never have I seen so much butthurt, it was glorious.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Feb 13, 2013)

Narutokun29 said:


> At the same time, you have to understand some of the haters's anger.
> I mean, some of them thought that Jiraiya was at least as good shinobi (and i include power there) as Itachi......no wonder they've felt cheated by Kishi since the Itachi-Nagato fight and now with the new hype he received through the Hokages.



I refuse to understand

I don't see how they would feel cheated. Jiraiya vs Six paths and multiple summons is not the same as Itachi vs Nagato and a couple summons. For starters it's only ONE enemy with in Itachi's case, much simpler than dealing with multiple enemies.
 I'm nos discussing who's stronger, I believe they both are some of the strongest characters in Naruto and we all know the only reason people feel cheated is because while they were reading the chapter, they could hear the incomming thread lulz of God Itachi on NF. 



> Even i as an Itachi fan (along with some other Itachi fans there like Divinstrosity), i* find that Kishimoto is going too far in order to hype Itachi* so imagine what those who were absolutely convinced that Itachi was at best as strong as Jiraiya must be thinking right now.madmad



People see Itachi as an Uchiha before they see him as himself. They forget that he was a noble man, did more good to the village than the current Hokage, shouldered everything on himself, left power to Naruto among other things...The name Uchiha on NF is seen badly because all of the members we know of the clan that aren't fodder are incredibly strong and what they like to say 'pull things ouf of their ass'.
Itachi was hailed as a prodigy from a very young age, I don't see where 'kishi's overdoing the hype' after all Itachi lived to his hype, unlike others...


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Kage said:


> if you say so I WONDER WHAT CHARACTER KISHI WILL HAVE SAY "ITACHI IS THE BESTEST!" NEXT.



If you weren't a hater you would have no problem getting over manga canon.

Just like we get RS is RS you need to get over that you were wrong every step of the way and that itachi is itachi.

Anybody who has had problem understanding this or getting over this over the years have officially lost.

The itachi fans were always right.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

klad said:


> The ironic thing is we are not, most of us are just trolling because Itachi-haters are just walking into this shit like you.
> This thread was amazing btw, never have I seen so much butthurt, it was glorious.



Im NOT an Itachi Hater by any stretch i assure you lol 

I just think its funny that some Itachi fans are obviously just trolling and Hashi fans and Itachi haters are eating it like freakin candy. 

But _some_ are genuinely taking this as "OMGWTFBBQSAUCE HASHI JUST ADMITTED ITACHI>HIM OMGZ" and injecting into their veins like heroin


----------



## Default (Feb 13, 2013)

>Troll thread
>600+ post





That's the true king's power.


----------



## BasedKakashi (Feb 13, 2013)

>The First makes a statement of polite modesty (albeit extreme)
>NF goes crazy

Gotta love this forum, dat Itachi GOAT


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread is still alive? Oh well...


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

One does not simply... not compliment Itachi.


----------



## Kage (Feb 13, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> If you weren't a hater you would have no problem getting over manga canon.
> 
> Just like we get RS is RS you need to get over that you were wrong every step of the way and that itachi is itachi.
> 
> ...


that's great sport! ^_______^

run along now.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

lol. 

I can't lie...

...it's funny how people feel like they have to come in here and control the wank, as if their posts aren't FANNING the FLAMES. 

Some of you can't be this dense. 

You HAVE to see what's going on here.

I mean, look at my sig for crying out loud.






.....Itachi is your new God.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 13, 2013)

KnightGhost said:


> lol at the damage control from other butthurt fans.
> 
> In any case there was no context given he just said he was a better shinobi.
> 
> The only context given are the ones that fans want to put on to the manga in order to make seems as if the manga is saying something closer to what they believe.



There was a context: Itachi killed his comrades for the village, something Hashirama wouldn't had done. 

Here, put them together:


----------



## Shakar (Feb 13, 2013)

Holy shit, 650+ replies in a few hours


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> lol.
> 
> I can't lie...
> 
> ...



Tell that to KnightGhost.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi takes the cake. As usual. Whenever someone mentions his name, he is always bound to take the cake.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi solos


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Feb 13, 2013)

"That *unrivalled strength *[Minato], that carefree smile.."
~ *Masashi Kishimoto, Creator of Naruto*

Straight from the horses mouth


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Klue said:


> Tell that to KnightGhost.



Look...

...at some point, you gotta think some fans won't be able to contain themselves anymore. 

If an author repeatedly makes ambiguous comments about a character that seem to hype a character...

...ultimately, some people are going to start to assume that that many statements can't be made about one character if they aren't to be taken at face value. 

No one else in the manga has so many ambiguous statements made about them. I mean, no one. 

Why would Kishimoto do that?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi takes the cake. As usual. Whenever someone mentions his name, he is always bound to take the cake.



Itachi > Cake


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi takes the cake.



itachi eats the cake


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Im NOT an Itachi Hater by any stretch i assure you lol
> 
> I just think its funny that some Itachi fans are obviously just trolling and Hashi fans and Itachi haters are eating it like freakin candy.
> 
> But _some_ are genuinely taking this as "OMGWTFBBQSAUCE HASHI JUST ADMITTED ITACHI>HIM OMGZ" and injecting into their veins like heroin


Can you tell me exactly how many because I've only seen like 1 so far in the WHOLE thread.


----------



## Fiona (Feb 13, 2013)

klad said:


> Can you tell me exactly how many because I've only seen like 1 so far in the WHOLE thread.



Nah im good


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

klad said:


> The ironic thing is we are not, most of us are just trolling



Lmao an entire community of trolls.  Itachi am disappoint


----------



## Raiden (Feb 13, 2013)

Smh 34 pages.

I guess this is one of the "natural" drawbacks in reading a shonen about fighting. Everyone is always obsessed with who's bigger or stronger.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 13, 2013)

Y'know the *truly* funny thing about this?

That if it was Naruto's name stated instead of Itachi, with the *exact* same statement and context, then I would _actually_ bet real money, that the Itachi haters would *literally* be doing the exact same thing, with the minor exception of the fact that they'd all be serious.

PDQ would have made three ancillary threads discussing the specific mechanics about *how*, exactly Naruto surpasses Hashirama.  Turrin would have made an audio commentary about the chapter replete with an awkward metaphor relating the chapter to something anecdotal in his life disguised as something *everyone* would relate to.  Elite Uchiha would, of course, quote it word for word with the justification that "in what other way would one Shinobi be better than another?".

It's obvious even to the most *rabid* Itachi fan, what Hashirama meant, but you ignorant dickholes are projecting your insecurities onto Itachi trolling as "srsly srs bizness".

I hate this goddamn subforum.


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

> then I would actually bet real money,



I'm game.


----------



## Seiji (Feb 13, 2013)

Shidoshi said:


> Y'know the *truly* funny thing about this?
> 
> That if it was Naruto's name stated instead of Itachi, with the *exact* same statement and context, then I would _actually_ bet real money, that the Itachi haters would *literally* be doing the exact same thing, with the minor exception of the fact that they'd all be serious.
> 
> ...



Amen.


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Aww so no bet?


----------



## AvengeRpro (Feb 13, 2013)

last week: 7yo itachi had hokage wisdom
this week: Hashirama: "I'm an itachi fanboy"
next week: orochimaru summons itachi. Soloes obito while hashirama plays with madara like the good old days.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 13, 2013)

boohead said:


> Aww so no bet?


If you want to put real money on a hypothetical situation that doesn't appear to likely happen, then by all means.

I would bet ≠ I *will* bet.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

AvengeRpro said:


> last week: 7yo itachi had hokage wisdom
> this week: Hashirama: "I'm an itachi fanboy"
> next week: orochimaru summons itachi. Soloes obito while hashirama plays with madara like the good old days.


Next Week has to be worse for Itachi-haters


----------



## Hossaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Minato: Itachi far surpassed me in ability and character, even at my peak I could never be as strong as the god of wank, King of Naruto, The Sage of Uchiha Fans, Itachi.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

AvengeRpro said:


> last week: 7yo itachi had hokage wisdom
> this week: Hashirama: "I'm an itachi fanboy"
> *next week: orochimaru summons itachi. Soloes obito while hashirama plays with madara like the good old days.*



This would be gold.


----------



## NW (Feb 13, 2013)

But seriously, Hashirama was being modest. Itachi is obviously not a better shinobi then him.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> But seriously, Hashirama was being modest. Itachi is obviously not a better shinobi then him.



Is this what they say when they can't accpet reality.


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 13, 2013)

Coming soon to a theatre near you:

Django Itachi Unchained.

Tune in next week


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> But seriously, Hashirama was being modest. Itachi is obviously not a better shinobi then him.


He is, like Itachi's talk on realty says, you decide what you want to believe?


----------



## Crusnik07 (Feb 13, 2013)

i seriously dont get how people on this forum could be so dense... jesus fucking christ. sasuke told them about itachis sacrifice in the previous chapter, and hashi was just acknowledging his actions

look what u made me do first time ive logged on in months just to tell u all how dense you are jfc learn how to think critically


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Fusion said:


> But seriously, Hashirama was being modest. Itachi is obviously not a better shinobi then him.



If this is what you accept as your "reality", then by all means, continue to do so


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Crusnik07 said:


> i seriously dont get how people on this forum could be so dense... jesus fucking christ. sasuke told them about itachis sacrifice in the previous chapter, and hashi was just acknowledging his actions
> 
> look what u made me do first time ive logged on in months just to tell u all how dense you are jfc learn how to think critically



You are not going to derail this.

This is going to happen. 

Log out and fume.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 13, 2013)

another day on NF, another thread gets spun out of hand because of itachi. 

stay classy NF, stay classy.


----------



## geminis (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not even impressed anymore...I mean, everybody and their mutha reps Itachi..

Seriously, so far we have

Orochimaru
Deidara
Granny from the san
Kakashi
Obito
Killer Bee
Kisame
Madara
Tsuchikage
Danzou
etc etc

Now Hashi....what next? 

Oh the bijuus themselves will praise Itachi somehow, I love it


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 13, 2013)

I jumped in my seat when I saw this had 15,000+ visits.

All of you that are allowing yourselves to get dragged into this crap need to learn self control.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

geminis said:


> I'm not even impressed anymore...I mean, everybody and their mutha reps Itachi..
> 
> Seriously, so far we have
> 
> ...



Hiruzen, Kabuto, and Nagato too


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gee wiz! Feels like I haven't been on these forums for months! Time to make my triumphant return. I wonder how things are going. Could you imagine if Itachi was still sparking controversy


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

SaVaGe609 said:


> Gee wiz! Feels like I haven't been on these forums for months! Time to make my triumphant return. I wonder how things are going. Could you imagine if Itachi was still sparking controversy


What makes it better is the fact it was only sentence.
God I love being an Itachi fan.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.

Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.
> 
> Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.



He is still a better Shinobi than Hashirama whether you like it or not.
So that means Itachi>Hashirama. In terms of being a Shinobi of course.


----------



## King of Troll (Feb 13, 2013)

Rejoice, Itachi-tards, I will say it again: Rejoice!


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.
> 
> Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.



You assume strength alone makes one better. Hashirama's admission had nothing to do with who would win in a fight.


----------



## KevKev (Feb 13, 2013)

The Solo King Returns.

Itachi Soloes


----------



## shibunari (Feb 13, 2013)

*Oh my Itachi God!* 

*Replies:*696 
*Views:*15,753 

*Itachi soloes* /Itachi>>your life


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

shibunari said:


> *Oh my Itachi God!*
> 
> *Replies:*696
> *Views:*15,753
> ...



I wonder if we can beat the discussion thread in terms of replies? It would be magical.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.
> 
> Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.



In your wet dreams, buddy. 

Kabuto, 'No one is more perfect for my ET than you.'

Kabuto, "You are different from the rest of the Uchiha...'

Hashirama, 'Sasuke, your brother is fucking amazing. He puts me to fucking shame. 

Zetsu, 'Itachi is invincible'.


/debate.


----------



## Lightzz (Feb 13, 2013)

Kishi loves to give reasons for Itachi fans to fap fap fap. Anyone with sense knows the first was just praising Itachi's actions. You know being able to kill your own clan for the sake of the village. Apparently the first wouldn't be able to do that thus the comment. Hashi never met Itachi so the comment was not based on strength.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.
> 
> Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.



I'm sorry, I couldn't understand you with all that baw'ing going on


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

wow, the itachi wank is way too much i can't take it. seriously guys hashirama didn't say itachi > him. he said base itachi >> him since itachi never even used his MS to kill the uchiha since when we saw him with sasuke he had no blood or sweat even after a massacre when clearly the MS causes both of those.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> wow, the itachi wank is way too much i can't take it. seriously guys hashirama didn't say itachi > him. he said base itachi >> him since itachi never even used his MS to kill the uchiha since when we saw him with sasuke he had no blood or sweat even after a massacre when clearly the MS causes both of those.



wrong, he said Itachi was a better "shinobi" than him. You do the math


----------



## efmp1987 (Feb 13, 2013)

Itachi is truly one of a kind. I mean, he researched, he mastered his fighting abilities (nin, tai, gen, shuriken kunai sword etc etc)., searched for sacred artifacts, red books, devised and plan, reconnoitered, and he did all that in less than 20 years of life. Can someone beat that? Thats basically putting several experts in different fields in one body.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

shibunari said:


> *Oh my Itachi God!*
> 
> *Replies:*696
> *Views:*15,753
> ...



^This guy gets it

Best post so far.  So many people madz....blame it on the Kishi


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Feb 13, 2013)

I just can't wait until some fool posts a full page analysis on why this "praise" means Itachi's stronger than Hashirama.

It's guaranteed to be hilarious.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

CyberianGinseng said:


> *I just can't wait until some fool posts a full page analysis* on why this "praise" means Itachi's stronger than Hashirama.
> 
> It's guaranteed to be hilarious.



ya i know, just like only one sentence was needed to make itachi a greater shinobi than hashirama, only 1 sentence would be needed to prove it...


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

This should be a new meme. Screw my old opinion of Hashi. He's going on my list of faves.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> wow, the itachi wank is way too much i can't take it. seriously guys hashirama didn't say itachi > him. he said base itachi >> him since itachi never even used his MS to kill the uchiha since when we saw him with sasuke he had no blood or sweat even after a massacre when clearly the MS causes both of those.



Itachi would kill Hashirama with a exploding bunshin. 

He doesn't have the sharingan to see the seals, and even if he did, well ...

...that wouldn't help, 'cause his seals were too fast for two different pairs of mastered sharingans. 

So, quick exploding bunshin, and KAPOWEE! Hashirama dead. 

Flawless victory.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 13, 2013)

Those exploding clones, outside of the plot, are actually extremely deadly. Imagine if Naruto had learned how Itachi did it.


----------



## boohead (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Screw my old opinion of Hashi. He's going on my list of faves.



Noone can resist the wood


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi would kill Hashirama with a exploding bunshin.
> 
> He doesn't have the sharingan to see the seals, and even if he did, well ...
> 
> ...



well...yeah, even with his great reviving jutsu you can't revive from all your cells exploding, which is what shadow clone explosion does. hashirama may have a wood dragon, but itachi has an index finger, finger genjutsu GG


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama > Madara > Itachi

The dude never even met Itachi. This is no more credible than Itachi saying Jiraiya could solo Itachi + Kisame


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Hashirama > Madara > Itachi
> 
> The dude never even met Itachi. This is no more credible than Itachi saying Jiraiya could solo Itachi + Kisame



Kishimoto is speaking through Hashirama.

Maybe you should know your role, and listen to what you're being told.


----------



## Kaim (Feb 13, 2013)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Hashirama > Madara > Itachi
> 
> The dude never even met Itachi. This is no more credible than Itachi saying Jiraiya could solo Itachi + Kisame



I suggest you re-read manga.

Canon is canon


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Jυstin said:


> Those exploding clones, outside of the plot, are actually extremely deadly. Imagine if Naruto had learned how Itachi did it.



...especially when you can create them as fast as Itachi.

Most non-Itachi fans don't realize how insanely fast Itachi's bunshin feints are. 

Naruto feinted with numbers; Kakashi fainted with explosion hiding his tactic; Itachi feinted with sheer speed.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 13, 2013)

Hashirama is obviously stronger, he was speaking solely a compliment to Itachi's struggle and wise decisions. That's all folks. All this really does is prove that Itachi is portrayed as an extemely well mannered, and selfless individual,and moreover a modest hero: which only haters really ever doubted.


----------



## lucky (Feb 13, 2013)

lol stupid.  if iron man says captain america is a better superhero than he is, does it mean captain america can beat iron man in a fight?  

k i think itachi could be the most talented ninja thus far

but apparently, there are people here do actually don't know the meaning of 'context'. 

unless they're just doing that thing, where you just intentionally brush off all other arguments for shits and giggles (cuz it's actually a lil fun ), then whatevs. cuz i do it too.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Hashirama is obviously stronger, he was speaking solely a compliment to Itachi's struggle and wise decisions. That's all folks. All this really does is prove that Itachi is portrayed as an extemely well mannered, and selfless individual,and moreover a modest hero: which only haters really ever doubted.



Of course...

...but, once again, let's blame Kishimoto for these ambiguous statements about Itachi that can OBVIOUSLY be taken the wrong way. There is no shortage of those statements...

...and no character in the manga comes close to having so many things said about them that can be interpreted in a way that makes them appear more powerful than they are. 

Gotta wonder why Kishimoto insists on doing that.


----------



## shibunari (Feb 13, 2013)

klad said:


> I wonder if we can beat the discussion thread in terms of replies? It would be magical.



Yes, We Can!  /720



Kaim said:


> ^This guy gets it
> 
> Best post so far.  So many people madz....*blame it on the Kishi*





The majority of posters here are Itachi-haters and not Itachi-wankers!

We are just quoting the God of Shinobi, Senju Hashirama!/Kishimoto so why the rage? 
or are you all saying that God is wrong? ....

btw, Itachi>Galactus>Rikudō Sennin>Hashirama=Madara 
100% manga canon


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

shibunari said:


> Yes, We Can!  /720
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the best part the haters caused their own butthurt and some of us did NOTHING. It was the MOST magical thing I have ever seen. I wonder if the Juubi will also wank Itachi.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Feb 13, 2013)

....I mean, Kishimoto could write Itachi any way he wanted, but he chose to write him in this way. Outside of all the hype, their is the portrayal. 

I mean, outside of all the things I could name, there is NO REASON for the this...






...unless you're trying to drive home a point. Kishimoto know what he's doing. 

The rest of you are just in denial about it.


Edit: Let's not forget the Uchiha throne picture. I mean, really people? Itachi fans are just making shit up, huh?


----------



## Six (Feb 13, 2013)

All you haters need to accept the damn truth already and stop making up excuses.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Divinstrosity said:


> ....I mean, Kishimoto could write Itachi any way he wanted, but he chose to write him in this way. Outside of all the hype, their is the portrayal.
> 
> I mean, outside of all the things I could name, there is NO REASON for the this...
> 
> ...


And that's where it gets beautiful, Kishimoto is the BIGGEST Itachi wanker of all time. He was too perfect.
I personally like him because of who is.


----------



## Klue (Feb 13, 2013)

Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa....

Are you guys actually arguing over the context behind Hashirama's statement? There are people that truly believe he was speaking in terms of strength/power/ninja ability?

I thought you guys were joking this entire time and played along.





Holy shit. :sanji


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 13, 2013)

juubi: in the end i only failed, you itachi you were the destined one to bring true peace to the ninja world, itachi the only ninja able to defeat me 

hashirama: juubi, you are right, without itachi we have no chance of winning this war of peace and hatred ever, itachi is the only one who can save the world

tobirama: i hate all uchihas, but itachi > all my fav characters


----------



## TaskMaster (Feb 14, 2013)

I understood it as Itachi being a better ninja when it comes to the term. Hashi is still far superior than him...

Look at it like this. Lebron is physically stronger, faster than Michael Jordan but Jordan is a better basketball player than Lebron


----------



## boohead (Feb 14, 2013)

Klue said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa....
> 
> Are you guys actually arguing over the context behind Hashirama's statement? There are people that truly believe he was speaking in terms of strength/power/ninja ability?
> 
> ...





TaskMaster said:


> I understood it as Itachi being a better ninja when it comes to the term. Hashi is still far superior than him...
> 
> Look at it like this. Lebron is physically stronger, faster than Michael Jordan but Jordan is a better basketball player than Lebron




They know, they're trolling. It's what that fanbase does.

Analysis:


----------



## Cybore (Feb 14, 2013)

I see this thread is still going on. Makes me wonder how the Japanese took the king's praise. Would be awesome if Kishi took all this positive reception as a sign that fans want more Itachi hype in the future.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 14, 2013)

Do all you Itachi lovers realize that Itachi was a good shinobi tool who allowed himself to be destroyed, was branded a traitor, and no one knows about it?  How is that godly?  You realize the whole idea of Itachi being Kage or King was shut down by the abusive Konoha elite.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bird of Paradise said:


> Do all you Itachi lovers realize that Itachi was a good shinobi tool who allowed himself to be destroyed, was branded a traitor, and no one knows about it?  How is that godly?  You realize the whole idea of Itachi being Kage or King was shut down by the abusive Konoha elite.


Reread what you said then go read what Hashi said. Then tell me your conclusion of thought. Or us...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone seems to forget that Hashirama was also a politician, he may just be trying to get on Sasuke's good side.


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 14, 2013)

Unsurprised to see the fanboys take this completely out of context and make this about 'strength', when that clearly wasn't referenced.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

HakuGaara said:


> Unsurprised to see the fanboys take this completely out of context and make this about 'strength', when that clearly wasn't referenced.



These kinds of posts never get old 



klad said:


> Reread what you said then go read what Hashi said. Then tell me your conclusion of thought. Or us...



don't take her seriously


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 14, 2013)

starr said:


> These kinds of posts never get old



That's all you have to say? This is also unsurprising.


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

don't you have anything new to say?


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 14, 2013)

starr said:


> don't you have anything new to say?



Not unless you have some facts to provide. Which you obviously don't.


----------



## Sete (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes he is!
Just like Rock Lee is a better shinobi than Madara!


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

HakuGaara said:


> Not unless you have some facts to provide. Which you obviously don't.


facts about what?


----------



## Fiona (Feb 14, 2013)

*watching starr troll the trolls*


----------



## Rios (Feb 14, 2013)

*bumps*           **


----------



## Itachi The Tormentor (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Tengu (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahaha  ^^^^


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *watching starr troll the trolls*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I LOVE Gravity Falls!!! 


sigged


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 14, 2013)

One line sentence about itachi sure does create a buzz. Thats why kishi keeps putting him in the spotlight, he draws attention and creates an interest, which helps kishi's bank account rise up.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 14, 2013)

starr said:


> He probably knows, but using your post makes him feel superior, who am I to crush someone's dream?


What is his dream exactly? For me to thrash him with verbal abuse until I am found guilty of assisting with suicide? If you was truly a friend you will tell Mr. Blonde to not single my post out, I lurk for these moments. 



Mr.Blonde said:


> Don't even try to backtrack now. It's not an issue of 'taking things literal'. There's only one way your statement could be read.


Obviously you want to continue this.. You do not want me to educate you because I do things by the doctrine of tough love. This is your second warning Blonde, don't do it again. Almondsand never back tracks you better ask this forum, the fans will tell you.

Now go outside and rollerblade, don't forget your kneepads and helmet.


Narutokun29 said:


> Listen, stop to caricature Itachi fans opinion please.
> Few Itachi fans there said that Hashirama made his statement speaking about power and among those who did, the majority were probably joking.
> 
> I love how the Itachi haters like to caricature his fan's opinions when Kishimoto gives new feats to Itachi but how on the other hand, if the same sentence was said in reverse, they would be incredibly quick to jump on the bandwagon and would keep it very simple and wouldn't try to complexify it or to interpret it.
> ...


Exactly. I been saying this ever since I joined this forum a year ago. Anything mentioned in hype of any other character will be taken with open arms. No deep analysis would be taken by these soiled butt plugs. Only when Itachi is shown the respect and recognition is when you see waves of downing and trying to reiterate a sentence so that Itachi can stay at a tier they feel comfortable. The fact of the matter is, who gives a fuck what tier he fits in.. His intellect and skills makes him viable to most likely beat anyone.




HakuGaara said:


> Unsurprised to see the fanboys take this completely out of context and make this about 'strength', when that clearly wasn't referenced.



Unsurprised to see a fail post fail once again. What a terrible job.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Feb 14, 2013)

Naruto is turning into a Bible, words being taken out of context


----------



## Vergil642 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dat King. Dem delicious tears. Dis hilarious thread.

Praise be to glorious Shodai Hokage for making this possible


----------



## insane111 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oga Tatsumi said:


> That comment doesn't have anything to do with power.



The thing that makes this thread hilarious is that some people genuinely think it did. Some of them aren't even joking, they really are *that *bad at reading comprehension.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 14, 2013)

Does this mean itachi is the greatest hero in konoha


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 14, 2013)

Klue said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa....
> 
> Are you guys actually arguing over the context behind Hashirama's statement? There are people that truly believe he was speaking in terms of strength/power/ninja ability?
> 
> ...



Pretty much everyone here knows that in terms of hype and achievements(power feats) Hashirama is quite above Itachi.

Itachi doesn't stand much of a chance in the battledome either.

However...it is hard to deny that Kishi seems to like Itachi a LOT. He always makes him look cool and badass...even if he has to make other powerful guys around him suffere a SEVERE decrease in IQ to do so. Even if it looks like Itachi was finally defeated/dehyped the guy quickly turns the tables and prevails. 

To be fair I was EXPECTING Kabuto to wake up suddenly and stab Itachi's head with the Kunai and taking control of him so that Sasuke would finally get his chance to shine. It didn't happen.

As much as guys like Madara or Hashi are hyped to be above Itachi in terms of power would you be really certain of their victory over Itachi in advance if one of them ever faced Itachi?

Itachi fans are not rejoicing over Itachi being the stronger shinobi. They rejoice because they realize that whoever Itachi would ever fight he would have Kishi's full support. There is no better assurance than that. 

Hashi, Tobirama...hell maybe even Rikudou himself(if he ever revives/reappears) may have an "uncool" moment following which they end up defeated and its up to Naruto-The Messiah of Light and Love- to finish the job. Itachi will never lose and will always turn the tables even if he appears to be defeated. That is why Itachi fans rejoice.


----------



## CA182 (Feb 14, 2013)

All of my reps!!! 

Btw I asked for this to be the telelgrams header in the convo thread.

It's just so funny.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 14, 2013)

Neji48972 said:


> HAHA! All hail the King ...  of pawns
> 
> EPIC thread!
> Replies: 729
> ...




Hhaha. Dat Schizophrenia 

This kid has been whining, bitching and denying since the chapter came out, and now he is trying to act like "butthurt" belongs to someone else.

It was just one line of hype man... Seriously...  



HakuGaara said:


> Unsurprised to see the fanboys take this completely out of context and make this about 'strength', when that clearly wasn't referenced.



What about the 'anti-fanboys' who claim it doesn't mean anything ? 

It obvious means something.



UltimateDeadpool said:


> Itachi couldn't wipe out the Uchiha alone, the world feels the need to unite against EMS Madara, Hashirama babyshakes Madara and his pet by himself.
> 
> Hashirama > EMS Madara >>>>> Itachi.



AWWWWWW...

You know I can't even get angry with deadpool anymore. This is so tragic...


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 14, 2013)

Best post in the thread


----------



## Sniffers (Feb 14, 2013)

Dis thread.


----------



## Almondsand (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm rolling with the hype since everyone wants to be pissy ass bitches. Whenever Minato bitch ass get hype there is not deductions or experiments or nothing to try and get a logical understanding instead it's taking literally.

From now I am standing by what was said, Itachi > Hashirama because Hashirama said so and if you don't like you can suck my dick til the meat peels.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 14, 2013)

This pretty much summarizes the last 2 chapters.

I mean, we got 4 Hokage, including Hashirama Wood, and we have Orochimaru & Sasuke and Itachi still managed to hijack both chapters.

Dat King


----------



## Narutokun29 (Feb 14, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Pretty much everyone here knows that in terms of hype and achievements(power feats) Hashirama is quite above Itachi.



Being more powerful doesn't necessarly result in a win as it's been proved so well by Itachi against Nagato (who was perhaps even more powerful than Hashirama) or at a lower level, by Shikamaru.

Itachi's greatest strenght isn't his raw power but his godly skill, ability to read people and to decept them (with genjutsu for example) and that's why more powerful ninjas than him like Obito or even guys like Orochimaru or Deidara feared him that much.

Guys like Hashirama or Madara can blast all the giant jutsus or monsters (Kyubi) they want, it *might* be useless against someone like Itachi because of his godly skill and intelligence.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 14, 2013)

if Sasuke had told Hashirama the kind of stuff Itachi put him through he probably wouldn't think he was so great a person.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 14, 2013)

i was going to come into the thread and make a whole paragraph, but this basically explains everything. itachi solos


----------



## PainHyuuga (Feb 14, 2013)

step 1: research the definition of a *Shinobi.*

now use that definition and put it into the below context:

*Hashi statment: Itachi > Hashi (as a Shinobi)*


----------



## Summers (Feb 14, 2013)

That one quote got 40 pages in 2 day's. Jesus Itachi power, no wonder he keeps being brought up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 14, 2013)

this is fantastic


----------



## Rosi (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, I admit. This is epic


----------



## Yachiru (Feb 14, 2013)

Dis thread is still selling faster like hot cakes... I like it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 14, 2013)

7 year old Itachi > Minato
Adult Itachi > Hashirama

Manga canon truth.


----------



## Rage of Hate (Feb 14, 2013)

The hype may not be about power just the fact that itachi is the greatest hero konoha produce state by a man who took down the real madara and 100% kyubi

Itachi the greatest hero of konoha, greater then the 1st, the 2nd, the 3rd, the 4th


----------



## Kai (Feb 14, 2013)

Itachi sacrificed WAY more than just his life on the line. Death probably wouldn't even have garnered Hashirama's recognition.

He was actually living through the worst hell imaginable for a majority of his life, and he somehow stayed true to his loyalties.

G.O.A.T would not be a joke.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 14, 2013)

Kai said:


> Itachi sacrificed WAY more than just his life on the line. Death probably wouldn't even have garnered Hashirama's recognition.
> 
> He was actually living through the worst hell imaginable for a majority of his life, and he somehow stayed true to his loyalties.
> 
> G.O.A.T would not be a joke.


i call bullshit on that because much of the "torment" he went through was by making the choices that he did, not because someone inflicted them on him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 14, 2013)

You know way back, I was making a joke about Itachi getting recognition and having his monument in Konoha town center.

Well, it still might be farfetched, but at least they can change the name of the academy to "Itachi Academy" or name 1 street after him 

edit : 



Big Bad Wolf said:


> i call bullshit on that because much of the "torment" he went through was by making the choices that he did, not because someone inflicted them on him.



Thats what being a shinobi is. You willingly endure. Otherwise you are just a victim.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 14, 2013)

This is turning into Itachi's fanclub v2.


----------



## Kai (Feb 14, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> i call bullshit on that because much of the "torment" he went through was by making the choices that he did, not because someone inflicted them on him.


Just like many others you fall into the trap of believing your opinions on morality express the reality of the manga.

In the manga's context Tobi and Danzo verified that Itachi lived through a long term, seemingly never ending nightmare and was faced with impossible decisions. Kishimoto has already made his voice clear within the workings of his manga.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Itachi is stronger than Hashirama? Not based on this hype, its just the way they fight.

Madara stage 4 Susano was able to shield him from Bijuu Dama. Now Itachi's stage 4 Susano with Yata Mirror would be unbreakable. With combination of Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword, Itachi is invincible. I'll make a thread on it later. 

BTW Itachi > Hashirama is not based on this quote. I always seen Itachi as superior.


----------



## AceBizzle (Feb 14, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Pretty much everyone here knows that in terms of hype and achievements(power feats) Hashirama is quite above Itachi.
> 
> Itachi doesn't stand much of a chance in the battledome either.
> 
> ...



This is what is so hilarious to me  To me, he's like Batman. If he battled ANYONE, he would find a way to win

That's also why I will shame anyone who defends Kishi's writing.


----------



## Kai (Feb 14, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Itachi is stronger than Hashirama? Not based on this hype, its just the way they fight.


If you're removing hype from your consideration, you're pretty much selectively using your bias as a guide for your misinterpretation.

So yeah, you are the only one and you're wrong.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Feb 14, 2013)

Kai said:


> If you're removing hype from your consideration, you're pretty much selectively using your bias as a guide for your misinterpretation.
> 
> So yeah, you are the only one and you're wrong.



I am talking strictly from feats not hype.

Madara's stage 4 Susano was able to block Bijuu Dama. Itachi's stage 4 Susano with Yata Mirror is impossible for Hashirama to break through.

My argument is that these legendary weapon which made Itachi invincible > Hashirama.


----------



## Kai (Feb 14, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I am talking strictly from feats not hype.


Then you are promoting nonsense.



			
				Kakashi Hatake said:
			
		

> Madara's stage 4 Susano was able to block Bijuu Dama. Itachi's stage 4 Susano with Yata Mirror is impossible for Hashirama to break through.


Yata's Mirror is not Susano'o. It's just a shield.

Madara used _Perfect_ Susano'o whose chakra had yet to be stabilized. 



			
				Kakashi Hatake said:
			
		

> My argument is that these legendary weapon which made Itachi invincible > Hashirama.


Sound is able to bypass the mirror.

Yata's Mirror also would have served absolutely no role in defeating Nagato's Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Monkey D Dragon (Feb 14, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I am talking strictly from feats not hype.
> 
> Madara's stage 4 Susano was able to block Bijuu Dama. Itachi's stage 4 Susano with Yata Mirror is impossible for Hashirama to break through.
> 
> My argument is that these legendary weapon which made Itachi invincible > Hashirama.



Yes you speak the truth I know exactly where you coming from. I just don't see Itachi getting beat by anybody 1 on 1, because his skills and them weapons. Yata mirror can't be broken reflects all attacks, SOT seals all that it pierces, genjutsu with fingures. UNSTOPPABLE!!! HE CAN"T BE BEAT BY ANYBODY IN THIS MANGA. 

REPS for you my friend for saying it!!!


----------



## Red 9 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kenpitachi, The title given to the Strongest Shinobi


----------



## Addy (Feb 14, 2013)

I am waiting for the juubi compliment to itachi 

" he is a better RS"


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 14, 2013)

lmfaooo 

this should be telegram pic



Kai said:


> Itachi already admitted inferiority to Madara.



and hashirama already admitted inferioty to the king

"he puts me to shame, chump change wouldn't begin to describe it"



itachi >>>>>>>> hashirama


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 14, 2013)

uh obviously.  since the 1st is the god of shinobi what should itachi's name be?  king is just too lowly a title.


----------



## HakuGaara (Feb 14, 2013)

starr said:


> facts about what?



That Itachi fans aren't taking his statement out of context and making it all about 'strength'.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> What about the 'anti-fanboys' who claim it doesn't mean anything ?
> 
> It obvious means something.



It's not them that started this thread.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 14, 2013)

And this seems to have run its course.

Locking.


----------

